# Dinner Art



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2009)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my awesome dinner. Marinated chicken thighs, beef sausage, sliced red potato's w/salt, pepper, and thyme, and corn on the cob. 

I'm a happy man.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2009)

Rosemary, not thyme on the potato's. Not sure what I was thinking. Anyone else got pics of their dinner? Recipes?


----------



## jcdws602 (May 31, 2009)

I hate you I am hungry as hell LOL that looks bomb!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2009)

Hah, thanks! Cooking is probably my favorite thing to do when I'm high. (Like most people).


----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2009)

Well....that looks mighty tasty and by the looks of pic #4 IT WAS


----------



## SOorganic (May 31, 2009)

please tell me you cut the sausage After you cooked it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2009)

Hah, if it was fresh (uncooked) sausage, I would not have cut it first. But, yes, I did cut it because it was one of those Hillshire Farms smoked sausages - already cooked. And, I didn't want to grill the entire link at once.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not gonna lie that looks amazing...lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 7, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> Not gonna lie that looks amazing...lol


Thanks for the kind words. I thawed out the rest of the chicken thighs and grilled them up with some veggies this evening. Nothing spectacular, but pretty tasty and healthy. And enough for lunch tomorrow. 

The chicken thigh marinade: 1 tblspn balsamic vinegar, 1 tblspn worcestershire, 1.5 tblspn "steak-type dry seasoning" and about 1/3 cup olive oil. It can actually marinate for about 1 hour and be awesome, but the longer the better. Once you whip up the marinade, give it a taste. I usually end up adding a bit more of the worcestershire to balance out the vinegar. Full Disclosure: This marinade recipe was one I saw on Rachel Ray's t.v. show. I think she's friggin' annoying as hell, but I love this marinade.

The veggies (yellow squash, bell peppers, shrooms, italian zucchni) were just tossed in olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.


----------



## jamie4390 (Jun 18, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just thought I'd post some pics of my awesome dinner. Marinated chicken thighs, beef sausage, sliced red potato's w/salt, pepper, and thyme, and corn on the cob.
> 
> I'm a happy man.



dude presentation, that would look 10x better if u put presentation into ur dishes(wana be cheif when im older)


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it looks great dude, I would eat it regardless of the "presentation." I think it looks quite presentable myself. (don't wanna be a chef, just wanna eat your food haha)


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool, this thread is still alive. Thanks for the compliments and critiques. Yeah, you could be right about the presentation thing. If I was entering a competition that would certainly make a difference. Next time I post my dinner on here I'll put a little more effort into it. Unless I'm too stoned, which will most likely be the case.

This thread could be better if other folks started posting what they cooked. Stove top, oven, back yard bbq, hibachi on the beach, open campfire - post some home cooked food! We're heading into prime grilling season, so everyone should have something to post if they felt like it. I bet there's some awesome cooks that hang out on RIU.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

not the best pic... grilled chicken and purple mashed potatoes...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Why are the mashed potatoes purple?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

haha.. you never seen purple potatoes? they are fire.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn son that is ballin I have never seen those before, I gotta try em


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

yea... they dont taste any different than regular ones. but they look really cool.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice, someone else posted their food. Thanks Florida! How did you prepare the chicken? Never seen purple taters before. Those would make some cool looking french fries. I think I'm gonna grill up something else this week and post pics. Just need to figure out what to cook. It won't be the same old chicken thighs, tho.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

ur welcome man.. more to come.

chicken was marinated for an hour in wishbone balsamic italian dressing then grilled. boiled some potaoes and smashed them up with some butter, sour cream, salt, and pepper.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 30, 2009)

Those potatoes sound awesome. Quick and easy too. I'm still figuring out what I'm going to cook next. I'm thinking about fried chicken and biscuits. I've been feeling poorly lately so I realized I need some roughage. Here was tonight's dinner. Fortunately, now is a great time of the year for fresh vegetables. I picked up some mangos and apples too. Those will be awesome for a late night snack or breakfast.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 1, 2009)

haha talk about mangos... i eat alot of them.









not dinner but just as filling...


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread makes me so damn hungry!!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 1, 2009)

for dinner i had a bannana a orange,,,some water


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy Mango! Tasty fruit. I made one of my best salsa's ever using mango. I just picked up a thing of mango slices from Trader Joe's. I haven't shopped there for awhile. I've noticed they are beginning to sell a lot more products, even fruit that isn't pre-packaged, which forced you to purchase more than you wanted. I used to only go to Trader Joe's for the wine, but will start trying some of their other stuff now.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 1, 2009)

o yeaa mango salsa is really good. i just made a BBQ sauce with mango and passion fruit.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 1, 2009)

hey pablo you mind if i post more than just dinner? 

like my lunch......
chicken wings with mango passion fruit BBQ sauce and 32oz's to wash it down.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure, post away. I noticed there's a section for cooking with cannabis, but I thought it would be cool to just show regularly cooking - sans ganja. I love cooking chicken wings. I've tried different ways, searching for the perfect chicken wing. I'm so sick of going to places that claim they have good wings. Maybe some of them have a good sauce, rub, etc. - but almost ALL of them have failed miserably in the actual chicken department. The wing should be tender, succulent, easy to pull off the bone. Most times they are overcooked and tough.

How did you cook your wings, and would mind sharing the BBQ sauce recipe? I like to bake wings in the oven first, then finish them off on the grill. More tender that way.

Can't relate to the Olde English, tho. I love beer, but after homebrewing for 10+ years, no way could I drink that. My current favorite is Racer 5, made by Bear Republic.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 1, 2009)

same here with the wings... put them in the oven first in the BBQ sauce, them grill them to perfection. the BBQ sauce gets cooked in the oven so you can dip the wings in it after you grill them.

the sauce is easy.. just a half a bottle of kraft honey BBQ in the blender with one mango and 3 passion fruit, a bit of sugar, dried basil, fresh ground pepper and fresh chopped garlic.

i know alot of people who despise the taste of an OE. ive got to like it after drinkin it so much. im sure theres better tasting beer, im just driking it cause its cheap.


----------



## docjohn (Jul 22, 2009)

yo pablo,


i need some ideas for breakfasts.

i want fat breakfasts... 450 calories plus.

what do you eat?

d


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2009)

docjohn said:


> yo pablo,
> 
> 
> i need some ideas for breakfasts.
> ...


Well, I'm no nutritionist. And I don't eat big breakfasts. I usually only have either yogurt, cereal, toast/english muffin, or the occasional egg and cheese sandwich. Never any meats. 

But 450 calories is not a lot when it comes to breakfasts. I bet a 3 egg omelet with cheese, ham and veggies, along with a slice of toast, and a glass of milk would be more than 450 calories. 

I like the easy egg and cheese sandwiches. I spray a small shallow bowl with Pam non-stick spray, crack an egg into it, and nuke it for 2 - 3 minutes. Lay a slice of cheese on it after it's done. Put it on toast or an english muffin. A couple of those and some juice/milk could be as much as 450 calories.

Here's a link I just found to give you an idea of how many calories some meals have:

http://www.diet-blog.com/archives/2008/08/20/10_breakfast_ideas_with_photos.php


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 22, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I thawed out the rest of the chicken thighs and grilled them up with some veggies this evening. Nothing spectacular, but pretty tasty and healthy. And enough for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> The chicken thigh marinade: 1 tblspn balsamic vinegar, 1 tblspn worcestershire, 1.5 tblspn "steak-type dry seasoning" and about 1/3 cup olive oil. It can actually marinate for about 1 hour and be awesome, but the longer the better. Once you whip up the marinade, give it a taste. I usually end up adding a bit more of the worcestershire to balance out the vinegar. Full Disclosure: This marinade recipe was one I saw on Rachel Ray's t.v. show. I think she's friggin' annoying as hell, but I love this marinade.
> 
> The veggies (yellow squash, bell peppers, shrooms, italian zucchni) were just tossed in olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.


Awwwww MAN! This right here is that SHIET!!!! I want some grilled food now.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Awwwww MAN! This right here is that SHIET!!!! I want some grilled food now.


Thanks! Better yet, grill some awesome food this weekend, take photos of the entire process, and post the pictures and recipe here.

Most everything I know about cooking/grilling I learned from other folks. I'd like to keep learning.


----------



## docjohn (Jul 23, 2009)

I just realized I asked you about breakfasts on a dinner thread. i was for sure medicated as i am now, but thanx for the luv.

by the way, how many big meals do yu eat a day (more than 4-500 cal)

d


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 24, 2009)

docjohn said:


> I just realized I asked you about breakfasts on a dinner thread. i was for sure medicated as i am now, but thanx for the luv.
> 
> by the way, how many big meals do yu eat a day (more than 4-500 cal)
> 
> d


No problem, Doc. Honestly, i don't count calories, nor do I eat big meals. I could actually benefit by losing 10 pounds. 

I'd suggest doing some google searches for high calorie meals, if that's what you're looking for. Or, perhaps start a separate thread, maybe in the toke 'n talk section asking folks for any high calorie meal ideas? 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 25, 2009)

heres some of my pics from culinary school


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice stuff AKGrown. Damn, we got a professional in the house! That must be the presentation that jamie4390 was referring to. I'm planning on posting pics of today's chicken wing adventure. Nothing fancy, but tasty. And more work than it should have been. Long story, actually.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2009)

Holy hell, what a pain in the ass these wings ended up being. I bought wings at Albertsons on Thursday. I pulled them out of the fridge today, and they were already spoiled. Drove back to Albertsons and got my money back. They offered to let me get more of their chicken, but I politely declined. Went across the street to Vons. No chicken wings. The butcher said they just threw out 30 cases of it because it was expired. Apparently, not a lot of people eating chicken wings this summer. So, I go to Ralphs and miracle of all miracles, they have some wings.

I rinsed them, patted them dry and cut them up. I considered leaving them whole because I like the way the whole wing looks, but I can fit more on the grill if I cut them up. Then sprinkled them with kosher salt, onion powder, garlic powder and fresh ground pepper.

Placed them into a 400 degree oven for 20 minutes. Mixed my sauce with Sweet Baby Ray's and splashed in a bit of Tobasco. Perfect blend of sweet, with a kick of heat. Took out of the oven and tossed in the sauce. Meanwhile, the grill was heating up. 

Go out to the grill, and discover that there's a problem with it. Flames are spewing out of it like a flame thrower. On the lowest setting. Definitely something wrong. I turn off the propane at the tank, and throw the lid on it. Grab the fire extinguisher and have it on standby because I'd hate being known as the dude that burned down my city.

So, I throw the wings back on the pan and throw it under the broiler. About 3 - 4 minutes per side, just enough to get some good carmelization/color. All in all, not too bad of a result. But it took entirely too long. Now I gotta figure out what's wrong with my grill. My plant is taking up all of the room on the patio, tho.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to add the money shot from last night.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2009)

Something my good friend Alton Brown showed me on "Good Eats"...

Steam your wings in a steamer then finish them in the oven without the smoke from burning fat.

Do whatever you want for sauce, though. BBQ sauce with some chipotle mixed in is pretty damn good.



> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep, Alton knows his shit. Have you tried that recipe? Thanks for posting it. Cheers.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 27, 2009)

Tonight's dinner, lazy man style.

Grilled up some red potatoes w/salt, pepper, garlic powder and rosemary. In the skillet, not the grill. Then added some sliced smoked sausage. Tossed it all together to fully cook it and give it some color. Threw the lid on it for awhile. Placed it on the plate, and cooked the scallions, and it was done. Yummy!

Anyone else got pics of their meal? Recipes? Cheers.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 27, 2009)

yumm.. and the sierra nevada pale ale. good shit.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks man, yeah I've been drinking Sierra for years. It's not my favorite, but definitely one of my regulars.


----------



## Earthtone (Jul 28, 2009)

mmm rosemary potatos sounds amazing! but yams with brown sugar and cinnamon is even better =3


----------



## heftamga (Jul 28, 2009)

yumm yumm. i only got to page 2 & munchies started to roll in my mind. now i gotta do some of my own dinner art.
good cooking chef.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Earthtone, those yams sound delicious. Like you could put ice cream on top.

Heftamga, feel free to post what you whip up. It's tough getting much participation in this thread because not many folks regularly view the art section.


----------



## heftamga (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i know & it's summer to. will do some for this thread. i just eaten my last one, before i could take some shots.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 9, 2009)

*Did some pork shoulder in the crock pot with tomatillos, garlic, chiles, jalapenos, and onion. Came out great, didn't get a chance to take photos before it was done. Killer burritos.





*


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> *Did some pork shoulder in the crock pot with tomatillos, garlic, chiles, jalapenos, and onion. Came out great, didn't get a chance to take photos before it was done. Killer burritos.
> *


Please share the recipe!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 10, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Please share the recipe!


*Hmm. This is just a spin on the classic chile verde. Most of these ingredients can be substituted if you wish.

4 cloves garlic minced
1 large yellow onion diced
14 fresh roasted tomatillos chopped (canned would be fine)
4 roasted anaheim chiles chopped (any canned chile would be fine)
3 fresh jalapenos diced
1-2 teaspoon(s) oregano
1 quart water or chicken/beef/vegetable stock

4lbs pork shoulder or butt (more flavor than the loin)

Salt and pepper the pork and then brown in a skillet with two tbs of olive oil. Should take about 15 mins.

Add the meat to your crockpot. Then add the garlic and onion to the pan and saute for two minutes. Then add half a cup of water to the skillet and deglaze. Make sure and get all those bits from the pork off the bottom of the skillet and pour mixture into crockpot, much of the flavor come from this step.

Add the chiles, tomatillos, jalepenos, oregono and salt and pepper to taste. 

Cook in crockpot on high for about 10 hours. If you find it's cooking to slow cut the meat into three equal size chunks. You just want to make sure it goes low and slow ALL day long. *** But if you don't have the time substitute a pressure cooker for the crockpot and you will be done in about an hour and some change.

Meanwhile purchase or make some black beans. Whatever you do add some garlic and onion.

When done (falling apart, you should have a hard time picking it up) set the meat aside and blend the mixture left in the crockpot with an immersion blender or throw into a conventional blender, blend until smooth. You only need about two cups worth. Save the extra stuff as a sauce or salsa for other dishes.

If sauce is runny put in a sauce pan and add a couple tbs of cornstarch to thicken.

Tortilla, meat, tomatillo sauce, black beans, monterey jack cheese, sour cream, lime and hot sauce or salsa of your choice. Delicious! Enjoy!

The next day I used the left over pork and tomatillo sauce to make the best nachos I have ever had!



*


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed recipe. Glad to know you understand how to braise. Most people would just throw that hunk of meat into a crockpot without browning it in a skillet. No flavor that way!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 10, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Thanks for the detailed recipe. Glad to know you understand how to braise. Most people would just throw that hunk of meat into a crockpot without browning it in a skillet. No flavor that way!


Yeah gotta get that carmelization of the meat going. Deglazing the pan is also great for adding flavor.

Love you signature. You should also check out the "End the Fed" website if you haven't already.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Yeah gotta get that carmelization of the meat going. Deglazing the pan is also great for adding flavor.
> 
> Love you signature. You should also check out the "End the Fed" website if you haven't already.


Yeah, I get ETF emails all the time. If 1207 doesn't get passed then the conspiracy is real.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 10, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yeah, I get ETF emails all the time. If 1207 doesn't get passed then the conspiracy is real.


Your right. Copied your sig, thanks!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice, someone else posted food and a recipe. Thanks Isthisnametaken! Awesome looking/sounding pork recipe. Quick question, tho: You said put it in the crockpot on high for 10 hours. You also said low and slow. Are you saying that the high selection on a crockpot is the equivalent of a basic "low and slow" type temp? 

I chucked my crockpot several years ago, but I have a huge cooking pot. I'm assuming I could either let it cook at low heat on the stove top, or perhaps in a dutch oven, in my oven? If that makes any sense?

Too bad about the pictures. That would've been nice seeing the process from the beginning. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 11, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice, someone else posted food and a recipe. Thanks Isthisnametaken! Awesome looking/sounding pork recipe. Quick question, tho: You said put it in the crockpot on high for 10 hours. You also said low and slow. Are you saying that the high selection on a crockpot is the equivalent of a basic "low and slow" type temp?
> 
> I chucked my crockpot several years ago, but I have a huge cooking pot. I'm assuming I could either let it cook at low heat on the stove top, or perhaps in a dutch oven, in my oven? If that makes any sense?
> 
> Too bad about the pictures. That would've been nice seeing the process from the beginning. Keep 'em coming!


*Yeah a crockpot on high put's out about 190 degrees which is a very low cooking temp, perfect for breaking down the sinew and cartilage is something as tough as pork butt or shoulder. Yeah I usually never use crockpots either but my wife bought this one and I wanted to give it a go.

You could certainly do this on the stove or oven in a variety of pots. You would just want to make sure there was plenty of moisture so you didn't burn any of the sauce. The oven would probably be the best bet.

This is a great thread, I love it. I'll keep pitching for sure. You've made some great looking food so far!
*


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice, someone else posted food and a recipe. Thanks Isthisnametaken! Awesome looking/sounding pork recipe. Quick question, tho: You said put it in the crockpot on high for 10 hours. You also said low and slow. Are you saying that the high selection on a crockpot is the equivalent of a basic "low and slow" type temp?
> 
> I chucked my crockpot several years ago, but I have a huge cooking pot. I'm assuming I could either let it cook at low heat on the stove top, or perhaps in a dutch oven, in my oven? If that makes any sense?
> 
> Too bad about the pictures. That would've been nice seeing the process from the beginning. Keep 'em coming!


You could use either in the oven. Just bring everything up to a boil on the stove before you put it in the oven. 4-6 hrs at 250F will do the trick, although the longer, the better.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the tips. I been under the weather lately and haven't felt much like cooking. I'll get back in the swing of it soon.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Cool, thanks for the tips. I been under the weather lately and haven't felt much like cooking. I'll get back in the swing of it soon.


No problem, mate! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> No problem, mate! Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you. 

Off Topic: Unfortunately, I am at the mercy of the VA medical system. Trust me when I say this: None of you (In the US) will enjoy being on a government run health care system. Rant off.

More importantly, I was feeling good enough to walk downtown and have some lobster tacos. Walked back home and made desert.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 12, 2009)

yeaaa thats my kind of dessert.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 13, 2009)

and heres my dinner... stir fry and brown rice. yumm..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Leftovers from last night... too hungry to take a pic yesterday! 

So... here we have a roasted chicken leg quarter (beau monde seasoning), with mixed vegetables and garlic mashed potatoes made with REAL BUTTER and WHOLE milk. There IS no substitute!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice. Two good looking plates of food. I was at a friends house earlier this evening and we breaded some tilapia fillets and pan fried them. They were on sale, $1.99/lb. Then heated up tortillas and made tacos. Squeezed a little lemon on top and that's all it needed.

Keep the pics coming, especially the entire process - and the recipe. Cheers!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2009)

i would take pics of the cooking but i always forget cuz im high. stir fry is soo easy. just cut up thin steak into strips and cook with onions and garlic. after that cooks add all your favorite vegetables and cover with stir fry sauce. let it simmer for 10 mins and bam! oh yea rice goes great with it, im sure you all know how to cook that tho.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i would take pics of the cooking but i always forget cuz im high. stir fry is soo easy. just cut up thin steak into strips and cook with onions and garlic. after that cooks add all your favorite vegetables and cover with stir fry sauce. let it simmer for 10 mins and bam! oh yea rice goes great with it, im sure you all know how to cook that tho.


Another great addition would be bell peppers, or maybe mushrooms.

But don't buy stirfry sauce! Make your own!

You will need:

1/4 cup Soy sauce
1-2 Tbsp Corn starch (Flour can be substituted, but the finished sauce won't look as good)
1/8 cup Vinegar (or something acidic)
1/8 cup Sugar (or something sweet like honey, corn syrup, etc.)
1 to 1.5 cups water
2 tsp red pepper flakes (optional if you like it hot)
1 tsp sesame oil (optional, but very good)

Just mix together all of the above ingredients in a bowl and when you have all your meat and veg cooked, turn the burner up to high for about thirty seconds or so and then dump the mixture in and turn off the heat. Residual heat should boil out most of the water and leave you with a nice thick, tasty sauce. You can condense the sauce even further if you want by giving it a little more heat until you get it where you want it.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Another great addition would be bell peppers, or maybe mushrooms.
> 
> But don't buy stirfry sauce! Make your own!
> 
> ...



yea i love bell peppers i had a bit of a green one in there but i only had a little. red are my favorite.

thanx for the sauce recipe. i will try it next time and ill let you know which i think is better.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea i love bell peppers i had a bit of a green one in there but i only had a little. red are my favorite.
> 
> thanx for the sauce recipe. i will try it next time and ill let you know which i think is better.


The beauty of it is that you can play around with what you are using to make the sauce. Maybe more soy sauce is your thing, maybe some garlic or onion powder. Perhaps some cayenne? You can even use orange or pineapple juice as your sweet (but cut back on the water). Just be sure to balance sweet, salt, and acidic.


----------



## Earthtone (Aug 18, 2009)

I love to bake! i probably make more cupcakes then dinners ahaha....heres some yummies before they were iced!..the perfect munchie treat.





everything from scratch to!..none of that box crap.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 18, 2009)

niceee earth. now u gotta make some "special" cupcakes. haha


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 19, 2009)

heres somethin i cooked up last night at 2am after a 6 pack of heiniken. 

chopped garlic and onion go in the pan with butter and olive oil salt/pepper. 
then i threw in chopped bacon raw and lunchmeat turkey and cooked it up with some home grown dry basil, dry parsley, curry powder, onion powder and paprika.
then in goes carrots, red bell pepper, and a potatoe that was microwaved for 2 mins. 
last in goes an egg, some milk, and frozen mixed veggies (corn, lima beans, peas, carrots) and cooked it up till all the liquid was gone and the veggies were done but not mushy.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 8, 2009)

subscribing t this thread will post back with a recipe as soon as i do some cookin, thinkin bout one i did awhile ago, stuffed acorn squash... if i remember it has rice groung meat and spices good stuff


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 8, 2009)

haha... dam i see my food now im hungry.. ill try to post a new one soon.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good Floridasucks. Stoner hash/goulash? That's hilarious - I get creative when I get high and hungry. 

Awesome cupcakes Earthtone! I've never made those before. I remember when cupcakes started becoming "chic". I went to a wedding reception where they had awesome cupcakes rather than a traditional wedding cake. Sweet.

Hopefully I'll be in the mood to cook this weekend and document the process. Cheers.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tusseltussel, you just made me think back to my childhood. My mom sometimes made stuffed acorn squash with the ground meat mixture. If you get a hankering to make it again, post pics of the process along with the recipe. Good cooking.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 15, 2009)

Definitely not art. But it filled me up. Just marinated some chicken in terriyaki and grilled it. And frozen potato's. Those potato's are really tasty, and make your house smell nice while they brown up in the oven. Can't forget the beer. Cheers.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 15, 2009)

looks good. i always eat those frozen potatoes they are so good.


----------



## smppro (Oct 15, 2009)

this is a cool thread, nice meals guys.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like this thread but hate it at the same time
It makes me so damn hungry! haha


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

its a fat hamburger... yeaaa...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn, Floridasucks that's a fat burger. Heh, looks like you used a whole pound of beef. Either way, looks tasty! Cheers.

What's the deal with that F'd up toothbrush?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 5, 2009)

haha... thats my kief brush. helps push trics through the screen on my kief box.


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 5, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! YOUR A GENIUS MAN, I would have never thought of that i ruined my last screen holding a lighter under it trying to burn away everything that was clogged


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 5, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> HOLY SHIT! YOUR A GENIUS MAN, I would have never thought of that i ruined my last screen holding a lighter under it trying to burn away everything that was clogged


haha... thanx.


----------



## growurownpeanuts (Nov 8, 2009)

This is like porn.. when I'm high


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 19, 2009)

i remembered to take some pics while i was cookin. this is some trigger fish that my dad got on one of his spear fishing trips, cooked with some vegetables. also rice and beans.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice meal Floridasucks! What, if any, seasonings did you use for the veggies/fish? I had to google "trigger fish". Cool looking fish. Your Dad go fishing in Belize? Cheers.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 25, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice meal Floridasucks! What, if any, seasonings did you use for the veggies/fish? I had to google "trigger fish". Cool looking fish. Your Dad go fishing in Belize? Cheers.


yea trigger fish are generally thrown back when fishing, but people dont know what they are missing. i put quite a few spices in there, salt, pepper, paprika, curry powder, onion/garlic powder, lemon, parsley. 

ive never been to Belize, im in south Florida.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah, it's that time of year again. I pretty much grill all year, tho. Just some pics of my easy, tasty meal from the other night.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 28, 2010)

And, just had to grill up the rest of the wings and 'taters. Did a spicy bbq sauce on the wings this time. And some spicy beans. And Sierra Nevada. And Lemon Skunk. And planted some flowers.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope this thread goes on forever. Summer is coming soon and I'll put up some pics of my bacon wrapped cajun burgers with cheese in the middle. My mouth is watering just thinking about them.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 29, 2010)

niceee pablo. i gotta get some more pics up.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 29, 2010)

Heh, I love this time of year. Lifted, make sure you take pics of your process for making those tasty sounding burgers. Floridasucks already knows the deal


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2010)

Some more easy, lazy food. Albertsons had those thin strips of tri-tip on sale, so I picked those up. Marinated one in Worcestershire, one in Terriyaki, and one a cajun seasoning dry rub.

Sliced up fresh mushrooms, sauteed them with butter and a tiny littlel bit of A-1 steak sauce. Never did that before, it wasn't bad.

Grilled the italian zucchini (I think that's what it is) with olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.

Gotta love those easy instant potatoes. I like the garlic one.

And some Arrogant Bastard. I am stuffed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 6, 2010)

So, whole chickens were on sale at Ralphs so I picked out the smallest one I could find. Asparagus on sale too. They rape you on the bell peppers, tho. $1.50 for one friggin' pepper. I might try growing them on my balcony this summer. The Chardonnay was on sale too 

Rinsed the bird, cut in 1/2, removed the back. Thinly sliced some fresh garlic and stuffed it under the skin. Then rubbed down with a bit of olive oil and sprinkled with my favorite "all in one" type seasoning - cajun. Not too spicy either. Threw the bird on the grill.

Then prepared the asparagus and bell pepper. Just a little olive oil, kosher salt and fresh black pepper. 

The planets were aligned just right and everything came out perfect. Nice crust on the skin and moist and flavorful inside. The asparagus gets an awesome nutty flavor when grilled and/or roasted in the oven. You have to remove it before it gets too soft, it's nice when it has a bite to it (aldante?)

I also grilled the liver, heart and gizzard. Chopped it up for the cats. One ate a little, and the other turned her nose up at it. She's a picky eater.

Plenty of chicken left over for a few more meals this week. The breasts are great sliced up with fresh tomato, lettuce, mayo on whole wheat bread.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 18, 2010)

Grilled ribeye w/just some olive oil, season salt and fresh black pepper. Grilled potatoes with olive oil, rosemary, kosher salt and fresh black pepper. Grilled red onion with olive oil and fresh black pepper. Steamed broccoli with a little butter, kosher salt and fresh black pepper.

And a 2007 Red Diamond Cabernet. Yum!


----------



## floridasucks (May 18, 2010)

daaaaaaam makin me sooo hungry. beautiful stuff there pablo


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 18, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> daaaaaaam makin me sooo hungry. beautiful stuff there pablo


Hey Floridasucks, you're still around! Thank you. Your turn.


----------



## floridasucks (May 18, 2010)

i got u man, next dinner ill post some pics. ive been slackin bro


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 23, 2010)

Lazy Sunday, just threw a few wings on the grill. And some leftover rice. And some Bear Repubic Racer 5.


----------



## SOorganic (May 28, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hey pablo you mind if i post more than just dinner?
> 
> like my lunch......
> chicken wings with mango passion fruit BBQ sauce and 32oz's to wash it down.


Florida Must suck if your drinking OE in the middle of the day!


----------



## SOorganic (May 28, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> heres somethin i cooked up last night at 2am after a 6 pack of heiniken.
> 
> chopped garlic and onion go in the pan with butter and olive oil salt/pepper.
> then i threw in chopped bacon raw and lunchmeat turkey and cooked it up with some home grown dry basil, dry parsley, curry powder, onion powder and paprika.
> ...


As a career chef this post made me laugh XD! As the list progresses the dish just gets weired and weirder..


----------



## SOorganic (May 28, 2010)

"Wrong thread."
This is the dinner art thread no?


----------



## SOorganic (May 28, 2010)

akgrown said:


> heres some of my pics from culinary school


Where do you go to school? Im currently going to cooking school in Cali as well


----------



## floridasucks (May 28, 2010)

sorry bro im no pro, im just a stoner chef. but that shit is goood. 

so lets see some of ur stuff SOorganic...

and no, i love FL.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 28, 2010)

SOorganic said:


> "Wrong thread."
> This is the dinner art thread no?


It is, however that form may appear, and from whomever wishes to post their "art". You, however, appear to be looking for the "I'm a big mouth that likes to criticize other people" thread. This is not that thread. 

That's cool you're paying a school tens of thousands of dollars to teach you how to cook. Unfortunately, none of that money spent and/or knowledge gained will make you any more socially acceptable. 

Just a thought: Rather than be a jerk, how about being cool? Maybe post some photos and recipes of what you're cooking? Maybe offer some positive encouragement to us amateurs? All we know from your posts is what you claim to be, and how you treat other people. If that's what you learned from school - get your money back.


----------



## SOorganic (May 29, 2010)

Calm down there Pablo i wasnt criticizing any one, i was only making a comment about how bizarre that vegetable dish florida made looks. No insults, infact your the one being insulting. You have clearly taken what i said way out of context and now your taking it to far with the "get your money back" remark. I currently dont have a camera seeing as how im already "paying tens of thousands of dollars" to have some one teach me how to cook, i cant afford one. "how about being cool" and you send me some cash so i can go get one and start posting some photos of my work; you know, rather than be a jerk.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2010)

All kinds of stuff on sale today at Ralphs. Tonight I cooked up some wings - my old standby recipe: olive oil and cajun seasoning.

I also cooked up some fresh string beans. I found a recipe on the internet. Boil the beans, then toss with a sauce made out of : balsamic, soy sauce and sugar. After boiling, heat up some sesame oil and heat up some fresh minced garlic. Toss the beans in and pour the sauce in to coat. Toss for a few minutes, and it's done. I wasn't a big fan. I enjoyed the fresh, raw string beans I munched on better than the cooked. 

The wings came out great, tho. Barefoot Chardonnay was on sale too. The Blue Dream was not. Cheers!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 4, 2010)

My meals are starting to look boring, but nobody else is stepping up so . . .

I thawed out a New York Strip this evening. Just a little olive oil, season salt and fresh ground pepper. And Idahoan potatoes and refried beans. Trust me, it's a good combination. The steak turned out an awesome medium rare. 

The wine is a blend of Cabernet, Merlot and Syrah. It's a 2005 called "Rollicking Red" from Horse Play vineyard. On sale for $7.99. I've never had it before, but I'll try anything from Santa Rosa. It went good with the steak. 

BTW, this thread is open for everybody to post pics of their food. It's summer now, so all you backyard chefs need to share pics of your food/recipes! Cheers!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Last nights dinner. Bone in ribeye steak. Nearly 50% off at Albertsons. Broccoli and salad.





Still waiting for other home cooks to share their food! It's grilling season.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

forgive my ignorance but i don't see the bone.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> forgive my ignorance but i don't see the bone.


Well, at least it's a comment albeit a strange one. Thanks, I guess.

Looking at the raw steak (1st pic): It's the white portion on the bottom left of center and running along the bottom left portion.
Looking at the cooked steak (last pic): You can see part of the bone along the top right portion.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

well i have to say i've never had ribeye like that. mine normally goes on the grill looking like this


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> well i have to say i've never had ribeye like that. mine normally goes on the grill looking like this


Wow, awesome picture of a random steak taken from the internet. Impressive. Thanks for that.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 19, 2010)

And, just heated up some pre-cooked baby back pork ribs on the grill. Lazy ribs. Still very tender and tasty. The Fat Tire goes well with them.


----------



## SOorganic (Jun 21, 2010)

Imma get in on this, bout to get a camera in a week; so i will be uploading TONS of pics. Pabloesqobar, i dont want any bad blood between us so im going to be the bigger man and extend my hand and offer my apologizes......


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2010)

I made the salad for yesterday's 4th of July festivities. Had some leftovers for lunch. Ingredients: Romaine, mixed baby lettuce, cucumber, red bell pepper, cilantro, red onion, tomatoes, mushroom, black olives, feta, walnuts. Topped with a little Ranch dressing and fresh ground black pepper. And a glass of Chardonnay. Good lunch.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 9, 2010)

More salad and a salmon patty. Costco has good salmon patties. Easy, nutritious protein.


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jul 10, 2010)

This is a very creative post. I may have to post some pics too. Some appetizing grub you have goin! Nice.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2010)

SlickRickMcgee said:


> This is a very creative post. I may have to post some pics too. Some appetizing grub you have goin! Nice.....


Thanks Slick! I was hoping more people would post pics of their food and recipes. The art forum doesn't get much coverage, tho. Wasn't sure where else it would have been appropriate.

Post away. I can get bored with my usual recipes and like to see what other folks are cooking up. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jul 11, 2010)

I will post some pics. What I have recently enjoyed cooking is meatballs on the grill. I take some ground chuck, pour some oregeno, basil and garilic,salt and pepper. Then mix it all up, shape some meatballs out and throw on the grill! Makes for awesome spaghetti and meatballs!! For the sauce, I use a simple $1.14 can of Chef Boayardee Pizza sauce on them when they are sizzlin. It's a cheap and easy italiano taste that blows _Olive Garden_ in the weeds


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2010)

SlickRickMcgee said:


> I will post some pics. What I have recently enjoyed cooking is meatballs on the grill. I take some ground chuck, pour some oregeno, basil and garilic,salt and pepper. Then mix it all up, shape some meatballs out and throw on the grill! Makes for awesome spaghetti and meatballs!! For the sauce, I use a simple $1.14 can of Chef Boayardee Pizza sauce on them when they are sizzlin. It's a cheap and easy italiano taste that blows _Olive Garden_ in the weeds


Nice. Meatballs on the grill. Gas or charcoal? Do you put foil down, or just put them directly on the grill? How long do they cook for? I'm assuming you cover those to get the doneness you need on the interior. Kinda like mini-burgers. You could toss a nice roll on the grill and make some meatball subs. Let those meatballs sit in the sauce for awhile, then put on the roll, topped with some cheese. Hah, now I'm hungry. Looking forward to your pics. Cheers.


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey i finally got a camera and i have been taking pictures of the food iv been producing at my cooking school. Only problem is i have no clue as to how i go about up loading a picture off my desk top. All it lets me do is get a picture off a url. Any help would be awesome


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 23, 2010)

[/ATTACH]





Ok i hope this post works, if it does then what you are lloking at is what i made today in class. The one where potatoes are flat and layered on top of each other in a circle is potatoes Anna. The other one thats in the ceramic dish/bowl is potatoes gratin, its yummi and covered in Gruyère and Parmesan and has a cream based sauce.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

What up Pablo, man I wish I had known about this thread a loong time ago, lol. I have a regular garden as well, and lately I have been doing some cooking with my own home grown veggies, I will definitely put up some pics/recipes to share with you!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> What up Pablo, man I wish I had known about this thread a loong time ago, lol. I have a regular garden as well, and lately I have been doing some cooking with my own home grown veggies, I will definitely put up some pics/recipes to share with you!


Nice! I can never get enough veggies. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 29, 2010)

Heres some more, i made this stuff yesterday. Ones ravioli stuffed with whole milk riccota and spinich and seasoning with a balsamic and sage brown sauce. The other is a simple Alfredo with roasted garlic.


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 29, 2010)

Woulda posted more pics of what i made today but as i was turning my camera on to take some pics of what i just cooked my camera died and wouldnt turn back on. Tomorrow i will get some if i can grab batteries b4 school.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 3, 2010)

Culinary school?? I am gonna be starting soon. I made some BBQ pork chops with some mashed taters and a nice simple salad. No pics...I ate the shit out of it though.


----------



## T0key (Aug 3, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I thawed out the rest of the chicken thighs and grilled them up with some veggies this evening. Nothing spectacular, but pretty tasty and healthy. And enough for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> The chicken thigh marinade: 1 tblspn balsamic vinegar, 1 tblspn worcestershire, 1.5 tblspn "steak-type dry seasoning" and about 1/3 cup olive oil. It can actually marinate for about 1 hour and be awesome, but the longer the better. Once you whip up the marinade, give it a taste. I usually end up adding a bit more of the worcestershire to balance out the vinegar. Full Disclosure: This marinade recipe was one I saw on Rachel Ray's t.v. show. I think she's friggin' annoying as hell, but I love this marinade.
> 
> The veggies (yellow squash, bell peppers, shrooms, italian zucchni) were just tossed in olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.


Cat for the win.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a dinner I made a little while back, Indonesian Roast Pork, Asparagus Sauteed in Butter and Fresh Garlic, Rice, and a special gravy/sauce


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is a dinner I made a little while back, Indonesian Roast Pork, Asparagus Sauteed in Butter and Fresh Garlic, Rice, and a special gravy/sauce


Damn, that looks tasty Bill. It's lunch time and I'm friggin' starving. Making my mouth water. Good job on the asparagus. You didn't cook the hell out of them until they were mushy. Cheers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Damn, that looks tasty Bill. It's lunch time and I'm friggin' starving. Making my mouth water. Good job on the asparagus. You didn't cook the hell out of them until they were mushy. Cheers.


Oh no way, I can't stand it like that, I like mine with a slight crunch to them.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a craving for a Reuben sandwich, so I picked up the ingredients and broke out the cast iron skillet. Easy sandwich to make. Rye bread (I used marbled rye), thousand island, Pastrami, Swiss cheese and Sauerkraut. 

Those garlic fries from Trader Joe's were absolutely horrible. I could only stomach 3 or 4 of them. The garlic/herb sauce was disgusting. What a shame. I should've just sprinkled them with a little kosher salt and called it a day. Pissed me off. That's always been the thing with Trader Joe's. It's hit or miss with their products.

The Reuben turned out awesome. Plenty of ingredients for more.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a very extravagant sandwich.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Bill. A Reuben only has several ingredients and is easy to make. Basically a jacked up grilled ham and cheese.

I just deleted some pics because I noticed my pain killer prescription was visible in the corner with my name on it. I'm an idiot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is that your cat in your avatar? 
The sandwich sounds tasty, but i'm not too big a fan of kraut'. I never got in to the taste of it. 
Good thing you noticed the pic before someone else did.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2010)

@ Bill: Yep, that was a beautiful Bengal cat I raised from a kitten and had for several years. He was a handful and I eventually gave him to a family that lived further out in the country. Broke my heart, but he's much happier than being cooped up in my apartment. 

@ Johnney: Jesus or Mary?


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw a prego/fat lady. i outlined it. if you turn the original pic upside down you can see it easier.


----------



## sharon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

hehehe, I need to go get stoned cuz I can't make out a fat preg lady no matter how I look at it.

That'll teach me to come to this forum sober.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh, Johnney - I can make out a bunch of stuff if I look at it long enough. 

Sharon, just don't come to this thread while stoned and hungry.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a Chuck roast on sale today, 3.5 Lbs for $7 threw it in the pressure cooker for an hour, made shredded beef tacos. Also used our tomatoes to make some home made salsa, soo much better than any restaurant


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Got a Chuck roast on sale today, 3.5 Lbs for $7 threw it in the pressure cooker for an hour, made shredded beef tacos. Also used our tomatoes to make some home made salsa, soo much better than any restaurant


Nice! That's sounds like some awesome eats for next to nothing. I've seen your tomato patch. Pics?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice! That's sounds like some awesome eats for next to nothing. I've seen your tomato patch. Pics?


 Feeding a family of 5, lol, not much to take pics after a late dinner. I'll get some of the salsa though.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pablo this thread is awesome! it makes me so hungry....maybe thats the ganja, but it's also your food. and (we're going all the way back to the first page on this one) i had no idea there were purple potatoes! I gotta try some purple mashed potatoes sometime


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 22, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Pablo this thread is awesome! it makes me so hungry....maybe thats the ganja, but it's also your food. and (we're going all the way back to the first page on this one) i had no idea there were purple potatoes! I gotta try some purple mashed potatoes sometime


Thanks King! Yeah those purple potatoes were a 1st for me too. This reminds me I need to cook something. Feel free to post up pics of what you're cooking. Cheers.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 23, 2010)

purple potatoes are awesome. i need a new camera


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> purple potatoes are awesome. i need a new camera


Get a cheapo camera and post some more of your creations. That one dish you threw together at 2 a.m. or whatever must have smelled awesome.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 24, 2010)

I made hamburgers today, they were delicious - onion powder, garlic powder, and a little salt and pepper all mixed with the ground beef and threw it all on the BBQ. And I grilled onions and green bell peppers, and when it was all done I realized we had some mushrooms so I sauteed a few handfuls worth and they were bomb!
I was going to take pictures but we didn't have real buns and had to use English Muffins - honestly I was kinda bummed about that and didn't feel like sharing...besides there will be plenty more times I cook burgers with real buns in the future.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> I made hamburgers today, they were delicious - onion powder, garlic powder, and a little salt and pepper all mixed with the ground beef and threw it all on the BBQ. And I grilled onions and green bell peppers, and when it was all done I realized we had some mushrooms so I sauteed a few handfuls worth and they were bomb!
> I was going to take pictures but we didn't have real buns and had to use English Muffins - honestly I was kinda bummed about that and didn't feel like sharing...besides there will be plenty more times I cook burgers with real buns in the future.


 You know what works really bomb with home made burgers is to mix feta cheese, and sundried tomatos in with the ground beef. They come out amazing


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You know what works really bomb with home made burgers is to mix feta cheese, and sundried tomatos in with the ground beef. They come out amazing


that does sound pretty amazing, I'll keep that in mind for next time


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> that does sound pretty amazing, I'll keep that in mind for next time


Also this might sound lazy, but mixing in Baco Bits adds a lot of flavor too.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Get a cheapo camera and post some more of your creations. That one dish you threw together at 2 a.m. or whatever must have smelled awesome.


i got my girl's cam for now, ill try to remember to post some pics if im not to stoned...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 24, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> I made hamburgers today, they were delicious - onion powder, garlic powder, and a little salt and pepper all mixed with the ground beef and threw it all on the BBQ. And I grilled onions and green bell peppers, and when it was all done I realized we had some mushrooms so I sauteed a few handfuls worth and they were bomb!
> I was going to take pictures but we didn't have real buns and had to use English Muffins - honestly I was kinda bummed about that and didn't feel like sharing...besides there will be plenty more times I cook burgers with real buns in the future.


Those sound awesome, King! I love a good burger. Sometimes I use the cast iron skillet which works good too. I bet those tasted awesome with the English Muffins and those grilled veggies and shrooms. Hell, I bet it would look better with an English Muffin than your regular old bun. 

I've been too busy/tired to do any shopping, but I thawed out a ribeye, and had some squash from a friends garden, and some leftover sausage. I grilled it and ate it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicken wings with olive oil, fresh ground pepper and Lawry's. After picking up my red potatoes I ran across the purple ones, so I bought one of those. They are not a good grilling potato. Very starchy and dry, but all of the potatoes had olive oil, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper and dry rosemary. And we've finally got sweet corn. That tastes awesome. Just butter, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.

And the Kandy Kush and Marigolds.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 3, 2010)

I was out in the Bay today and caught a bass. Wasn't really expecting to catch anything and didn't have anything at the house other than more potatoes and corn on the cob.

I filleted it sprinkled with fresh ground pepper, kosher salt, tarragon and garlic powder. No clue what I was doing and as it turns out used too much tarragon. Not bad, but I've had better.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice dude, thats a good looking fillet. Yeah I think a little tarragon goes a long ways, but sounds tasty!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 4, 2010)

nice fillet, speared a 26in black grouper the other day. 

its at the bottom of this pic...






i need a new camera, cant post pics of my food anymore...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 4, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Nice dude, thats a good looking fillet. Yeah I think a little tarragon goes a long ways, but sounds tasty!


Thanks King, yeah I've used tarragon on chicken which is a bit more forgiving.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 4, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> nice fillet, speared a 26in black grouper the other day.
> 
> its at the bottom of this pic...
> 
> ...


Nice fish Floridasucks! You must be good with a fillet knife with that amount. And a lobster too. You see any impact from the oil spill where you're at?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 4, 2010)

actually i cant fillet for shit haha my buddy does it for me. im surprised that the ocean in my area is still clean and oil free.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 4, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> actually i cant fillet for shit haha my buddy does it for me. im surprised that the ocean in my area is still clean and oil free.


Nice, good to hear.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, this thread makes me so hungry!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 5, 2010)

Midday snack.


----------



## rucca (Sep 5, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> I was out in the Bay today and caught a bass. Wasn't really expecting to catch anything and didn't have anything at the house other than more potatoes and corn on the cob.
> 
> I filleted it sprinkled with fresh ground pepper, kosher salt, tarragon and garlic powder. No clue what I was doing and as it turns out used too much tarragon. Not bad, but I've had better.


What kind of bass is that and is your filet boneless? That looks like a perfect cut - but I have never had much luck making any fish I caught taste good... never tried though either... I hate picking around the bones.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 5, 2010)

rucca said:


> What kind of bass is that and is your filet boneless? That looks like a perfect cut - but I have never had much luck making any fish I caught taste good... never tried though either... I hate picking around the bones.


Hey rucca, it appears to be a Spotted Sand Bass. I usually bread them and pan fry them, which turns out much better. 

I did end up with 2 small bones at the end of one of the fillets, but otherwise I got all of the bones out. If you fillet down the spine you can avoid some of the bones, and there's also a portion by the stomach (not sure) that you hack off as well. Then I use tweezers to remove any bones I find by running my fingers over the fillet.

You could also cook it whole. That way you can gently remove/peel the cooked fish off of the bone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats a bountiful catch right there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks delicious billcollector. I love chicken enchilada's but never made them. I'm just cooking for one, but I suppose it's a dish where leftovers could be frozen in portions.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I made 3 trays, totaling 32 enchiladas. In the span of two days, they are gone  But there are also 5 people in the house. It works great for beef ones too, I always cook the meat first in a pressure cooker. Those things are amazing.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


>


awesomeee!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 11, 2010)

A few of those, some rice and beans, a beer . . . perfection.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 12, 2010)

beeeer...... i need a new camera.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! that looks delicious - I've never been good at making enchiladas...then again I haven't given it many tries. Good stuff Bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> haha talk about mangos... i eat alot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed this one somehow, talk about a nice harvest  Mind if I come over and pick some of those


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Holy hell, what a pain in the ass these wings ended up being. I bought wings at Albertsons on Thursday. I pulled them out of the fridge today, and they were already spoiled. Drove back to Albertsons and got my money back.



I have been having this problem with albertsons alot lately too, I bought some shrimp, like 3 pounds, and made a huge shrimp pesto dish with it, went to taste it and the shrip was bad, so i had like 8 people over for dinner with no main course, I took the whole pot with the spoiled shrimp dinner in it up to albertsons just to show them that it was bad, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

I made some medicated PB cookies last night, very nice for night time


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I made some medicated PB cookies last night, very nice for night time


Awesome cookies! I made cookies last night too, but just the frozen portion kind I bought from my friends son. Oatmeal raisin. A bit too sweet for my taste, tho.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

_Barbicide Hot Wings

Steamed the wings for 25 minutes to remove excess fat. Brushed with honey...baked at 375 for 10 minutes. Flipped to broil for 6 minutes. Tossed in deep bowl with honey, bbq, hot sauce (ass kicking), cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper, garlic and soy sauce. Severed with Guinness.

Normally I do it all on a grill. But I keep forgetting to exchange my empty tank for a new one.
_


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 23, 2010)

DownOnWax said:


> View attachment 1173795View attachment 1173794View attachment 1173793View attachment 1173790View attachment 1173788


Damn man those are some amazing looking ribs DownOnWax! ahh man, I can almost taste them....I'm way too hungry right now to be looking at this thread - thanks for unintentionally putting ribs on my shopping list


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2010)

damm nice meals guys...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 23, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> _Barbicide Hot Wings
> 
> Steamed the wings for 25 minutes to remove excess fat. Brushed with honey...baked at 375 for 10 minutes. Flipped to broil for 6 minutes. Tossed in deep bowl with honey, bbq, hot sauce (ass kicking), cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper, garlic and soy sauce. Severed with Guinness.
> 
> ...


Nice wings, Silent Running. I may give that mix a try. Nothing wrong with the oven and broiler method - I think it's possible to get a more tender wing that way. I've got a nice Jamaican Jerk wing recipe I do every now and again, and they are more tender if you bake them first and then either put under the broiler, or toss on the grill to finish off and get some color. Cheers.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 23, 2010)

DownOnWax said:


> View attachment 1173795View attachment 1173794View attachment 1173793View attachment 1173790View attachment 1173788


Wow, nice ribs! The rest of the food looks like it was prepared at a restaurant? It all looks good, I love seared Ahi (if that's what pic # 4 is).


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> _Barbicide Hot Wings
> 
> Steamed the wings for 25 minutes to remove excess fat. Brushed with honey...baked at 375 for 10 minutes. Flipped to broil for 6 minutes. Tossed in deep bowl with honey, bbq, hot sauce (ass kicking), cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper, garlic and soy sauce. Severed with Guinness.
> 
> ...


 Looks like you need to come over and cook me dinner  lol


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 24, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow, nice ribs! The rest of the food looks like it was prepared at a restaurant? It all looks good, I love seared Ahi (if that's what pic # 4 is).


I am a Chef and prepared those


----------



## Cancler (Sep 28, 2010)

Man your food looks amazing I bet it tasted just as good I wish I could cook like that when im high I usually make Ice Cream Sanwiches on Whole Wheat with Lettuce XD


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cancler said:


> Man your food looks amazing I bet it tasted just as good I wish I could cook like that when im high I usually make Ice Cream Sanwiches on Whole Wheat with Lettuce XD


that sounds absolutely disgusting...


----------



## akgrown (Sep 29, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Midday snack.


you should try my wing sauce recipe it will knock your socks off.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 29, 2010)

SOorganic said:


> Where do you go to school? Im currently going to cooking school in Cali as well


I attended the San Diego Culinary Institute!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 29, 2010)

akgrown said:


> you should try my wing sauce recipe it will knock your socks off.


I've viewed your marijuana cooking thread - nice. What's your wing sauce recipe? 

What are your thoughts about your experience with the SD Culinary Institute? I've always thought about cooking for a living but I'm too damn old to start a 3rd career.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 29, 2010)

More of the same on my grill. Thighs with cajun seasoning, and veggies with olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. And corn on the cob with butter, kosher salt and pepper. A little left over for tomorrow's lunch. Kitty trying to stay cool on the floor.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Emergency food when you have nothing else in the house: frozen shrimp and refried beans. Tortillas would have been cool.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Interesting combo  looks pretty tasty though. I have plans to make BBQ teriyaki chicken, with stir fry veggies and rice tomorrow, I will try to remember to take some pics when its complete.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 7, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Emergency food when you have nothing else in the house: frozen shrimp and refried beans. Tortillas would have been cool.


Oh yeah - can't go wrong with the frozen shrimp and refried beans....and damn yeah if one were to add tortillas, perhaps a bit of lettuce, avocado...hell, throw some grilled onions in there, and just a dabble of sour cream if you so desire - shrimp burritos - hell yeah.
I'm pretty stoney and hungry right now...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just thought I would finally post the pics from the other night.































Finished Product


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

nom nom nom. Love stir fry!

Recently I made mussels in garlic and crushed red pepper with italian breaded chicken breast, twice baked loaded potato and seasoned green beans.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> nom nom nom. Love stir fry!
> 
> Recently I made mussels in garlic and crushed red pepper with italian breaded chicken breast, twice baked loaded potato and seasoned green beans.
> View attachment 1207515


Sounds delish, but I dont think I could bring myself to eat Mussels..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Just thought I would finally post the pics from the other night.
> 
> 
> Finished Product


That's a tasty looking meal, Bill. It's lunch time and I'm starving.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 12, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> nom nom nom. Love stir fry!
> 
> Recently I made mussels in garlic and crushed red pepper with italian breaded chicken breast, twice baked loaded potato and seasoned green beans.
> View attachment 1207515


That potato looks awesome! I love mussels and/or steamed clams. There's a place in OB I go to now and again that serves up a good portion.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> That potato looks awesome! I love mussels and/or steamed clams. There's a place in OB I go to now and again that serves up a good portion.


That's funny because there is a place here in the OBX that does the same thing.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey bill that looks pretty damn good. Can't go wrong with teriyaki chicken - especially with a little stir fry action

And silentrunning, thats a good looking meal! I've never cooked mussels, seems like you've done it a _few_ times
good stuff, making me hungry..


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 14, 2010)

This is what i made in class to day. Grilled Ny club steak with cauliflower gratin and a sundried tomato and shallot compound butter on top. And Carnitas with fresh guacamole and corn and roasted poblano salsa, And fresh tomato and black bean salsa.


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh i almost forgot, with the steak those three little puffs are potato Duchess.


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice, i go to Le cordon blue in San Franciso, its a lot of work but its awesome. Hey pablo, unless ur a senior there is no reason you cant start a career in cooking. There are a lot of older people at my school. Lots of ex wall street types that needed a change in scenery. And my uncle who is in his 50s and is a real estate developer just started attending the original cordon blue campus in France. Its never too late


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 15, 2010)

thats legit man, good work.


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope this works, if not ill repost. Today was the final day for my foundations 3 class and we went all out. We made TWO salmon cuviacs(forgive spelling), Two huge beef wellingtons with a port and mushroom reduction. We also made a few dozen stuffed chicken brest and a plater of rolled petrol sole, roasted potatoes basted in duck fat. About 2 dozen duck confit thigh and legs, sitting on top of a shit load of duck confit cassoulet.Braised asparagus, HAND SQUEEZED lemonade, Cumin and orange glazed carrots, it was pretty crazy. We invited the pastry class over on one the condition, that they provide the desert. They came in with a half sized sheet tray with sum brownies and a couple of burned lemon bars......   (cough assholes cough) 

I now hate the pastry class, even tho there are sum really cute chixs in the class, i dont care how hot you are when you totally shaft us like that. If that kinda shit went down in the real world, ohh man it would not have been pretty.


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, that is our ode to south park and Kanye on the left, its a gay fish.


----------



## KingIV20 (Nov 5, 2010)

haha nice. I guess it's because he likes fishsdicks or something.


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Nov 22, 2010)

why the hell am I doing this? mhmmmm.... ah maby it was the that bong i just lit.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2010)

mr.notsogreenthumb said:


> why the hell am I doing this? mhmmmm.... ah maby it was the that bong i just lit.....
> View attachment 1282803


What kind of sandwich? Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a Trader Joe's pizza. And a 2 Below beer from New Belgium. Even though it's 80 degrees in San Diego right now


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn, the weather was awesome today. So I blew off work and grilled up a bird and some asparagus. The asparagus turned out awesome - nice nutty flavor with a little bit of a bite/crunch to it. The chicken was great, and I've got enough left overs for 2 - 3 more meals. 

There's just cajun seasoning on the chicken. And olive oil, kosher salt and pepper for the asparagus.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Damn, the weather was awesome today. So I blew off work and grilled up a bird and some asparagus. The asparagus turned out awesome - nice nutty flavor with a little bit of a bite/crunch to it. The chicken was great, and I've got enough left overs for 2 - 3 more meals.
> 
> There's just cajun seasoning on the chicken. And olive oil, kosher salt and pepper for the asparagus.


Lookin good Pablo, all your dishes look so healthy  I cant wait for this warmer weather to stick around for awhile!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good Pablo, all your dishes look so healthy  I cant wait for this warmer weather to stick around for awhile!!


Thanks Bill. I definitely eat better and cheaper when the weather is nice. We got ripped off last Summer, so I'm looking forward to this season. Cheers.


----------



## damn gorgeous (Mar 23, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I thawed out the rest of the chicken thighs and grilled them up with some veggies this evening. Nothing spectacular, but pretty tasty and healthy. And enough for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> The chicken thigh marinade: 1 tblspn balsamic vinegar, 1 tblspn worcestershire, 1.5 tblspn "steak-type dry seasoning" and about 1/3 cup olive oil. It can actually marinate for about 1 hour and be awesome, but the longer the better. Once you whip up the marinade, give it a taste. I usually end up adding a bit more of the worcestershire to balance out the vinegar. Full Disclosure: This marinade recipe was one I saw on Rachel Ray's t.v. show. I think she's friggin' annoying as hell, but I love this marinade.
> 
> The veggies (yellow squash, bell peppers, shrooms, italian zucchni) were just tossed in olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.


ohhhhhhh!!!
exquisite!!! now im hungry )


_________________________________

"I think that marijuana makes you stupid but sensual. I've watched many of my friends and loved ones become more erotic and dumber--just going around with a glazed expression on their faces from their last orgasms to the next--and found them really quite boring."

http://confederatejesus.com/


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 3, 2011)

Late night stoner food. Sliced up beef sausage, refried beans and an egg sunny side up.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 12, 2011)

I gonna took dinner by those tasty cookies.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 12, 2011)

Stuffed squash. Yummy.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 23, 2011)

Thawed out a ribeye and picked up some vegetables. I was at the swapmeet today for the first time in over a year. They were selling orange and yellow bell peppers for 2 for $1.00. The Italian squash was 25 cents. That's a fraction of what I usually pay at Ralphs/Albertsons. They had bunches of asparagus for $1.00, but I didn't get any. That's cheap. 

I just rubbed the steak in olive oil, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper and fresh rosemary. I just planted this rosemary bush and love it. Smells awesome. The squash and peppers just had olive oil, salt and pepper.

And a little bit of Kandy Kush.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 24, 2011)

i just taking something for dinner !!!
How is it ???


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2011)

Toasted English Muffin, two eggs over-medium and cheese. Good for breakfast or late night snack.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 2, 2011)

Just finished off the last ribeye. Fresh broccoli, canned string beans and instant garlic mashed potatoes. Good dinner.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2011)

Made some bbq orange chicken tonight, blood oranges from the farmers market.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 3, 2011)

That's some tasty looking chicken, Bill. Good to see different meals to offset the same old boring stuff I cook.


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

bill, before i even read that i said BLOOD ORANGES. those things are awesome. 

nice pablo your food thread is the only good one, everything else is people talking shit. i gota remember to take some pics before i eat. ill have some soon.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> bill, before i even read that i said BLOOD ORANGES. those things are awesome.
> 
> nice pablo your food thread is the only good one, everything else is people talking shit. i gota remember to take some pics before i eat. ill have some soon.


Same here. I have been scribed to this thread for a while. Whenever I make something good I think, " I gotta show Pablo". But I do not have the self control to hold off on eating it to take a picture. lol


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

hahaha fuckin stoners... gota keep the cam in my pocket.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to some awesome summertime grilling pics or whatever is being turned out in your kitchens. Nice shrooms floridasucks. Cheers.


----------



## Shangeet (May 9, 2011)

i am taking just these things...


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> i am taking just these things...
> 
> View attachment 1590891


I fuckin love meatloaf, mashed and corn, and then you throw some gravy on it. yum!

I roasted a chicken and potatoes and all types of fun yesterday and was gonna snap a pic but I went out and came back too late because the wife tore it up and didn't wait, she is prego. heh


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 9, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I fuckin love meatloaf, mashed and corn, and then you throw some gravy on it. yum!
> 
> I roasted a chicken and potatoes and all types of fun yesterday and was gonna snap a pic but I went out and came back too late because the wife tore it up and didn't wait, she is prego. heh


Damn, that does look awesome, Shangeet. Thanks for posting. 

Hempstead, bummer about the roast chicken and taters. That sounds tasty. Next time. Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Damn, that does look awesome, Shangeet. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Hempstead, bummer about the roast chicken and taters. That sounds tasty. Next time. Congrats on the pregnancy.


Thanks man. I should've took a pic of the carcass she left. I could not believe she ate so much and she is tiny. She did put a plate to the side for me but she ate a whole roaster, wtf couldn't believe it.


----------



## lolmann (May 14, 2011)

looks damn good. will you marry me?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 24, 2011)

Just protein tonight. A couple of chicken breasts still on the bone. One I just marinated in some Henry's Northern Italian dressing. The other was treated with olive oil, kosher salt, lots of fresh ground pepper, garlic powder and fresh Rosemary.

I got lucky and pulled them off the grill at the perfect time. Then let them rest under foil for 5 minutes. I ate the breast with the Rosemary - which may have been the juiciest, most tender, flavorful breast I've ever cooked. It was melt in your mouth awesome. Damn, I love it when that happens. 

The rest will make a lunch or two during the week.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 12, 2011)

Grilled up a bit of wild salmon. These are pre-marinated from Costco and they are pretty damn good. Easy to thaw out and throw on the grill. (They're not pre-cooked).

And my first tomato of the season with just a little kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. Nice firm flesh and pretty sweet.


----------



## automon (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread makes me hungry....


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 31, 2011)

i gotta remember to take some food pics. such a stoner....


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 31, 2011)

oooh food porn, love it


----------



## doser (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm gonna slap my wife!!
just kiddin


----------



## doser (Jul 31, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> i am taking just these things...
> 
> View attachment 1590891


That's a Hungry Man frozen dinner ain't it??
You come on here and defile this man's fine dinner thread with pictures of a god damned Hungry Man frozen dinner
You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 1, 2011)

Alright, damnit . . . somebody else needs to post pics of what they're cooking. Floridasucks? Anyone?


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 1, 2011)

i will.. tonight i promise. i gotta get my girl's cam.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 1, 2011)

doser said:


> That's a Hungry Man frozen dinner ain't it??
> You come on here and defile this man's fine dinner thread with pictures of a god damned Hungry Man frozen dinner
> You should be ashamed of yourself


hahahah too funny


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2011)

Brunch! Scrambled eggs with cheddar, fresh picked tomato, and coffee with Irish Cream.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 13, 2011)

hey pablo lookin good. its been a while...

salmon with a mustard sauce and toasted garlic


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey floridasucks, thanks for posting. Man, that dish is making my mouth water. I love salmon. How was it?


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

im totally in for this ~!View attachment 1734727View attachment 1734728View attachment 1734729

first one is stuffed shrimp, second is stuffed chicken (spinach asiago cheese olive oil stuff into chicken breast wrapped into prosciutto and asparagus lightly blanched in hot water then given an icebath then marinated in balsamic vinaigrette ) third is "RAW food" its zucchini mushrooms red onions and it is tossed in evoo cayenne pepper and a few other random things


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

View attachment 1734736View attachment 1734738View attachment 1734739View attachment 1734742

alright so first one is a cake i made..second is bbq chicken and a spring mix salad, thrid is my fav smashed potatoes, just little potatoes little evoo and some seasonings baked in the oven super yummy! and last is a wedding cake i made


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks tasty sunni. Looks like you're in the food industry. Chef?


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2011)

no my moms a profressional cake decorator and baker and her wife is the head chef of a 5 star restaurant rated one of the best places to eat in canada..so I just picked it up naturally. when I make more ill post thoes are just simple meals..except the cakes haha


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hey floridasucks, thanks for posting. Man, that dish is making my mouth water. I love salmon. How was it?


it was awesome. thanks.


hey sunni nice meals. those asparagus are huge! the ones i get here are like the size of a pencil.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 1735937

alrighty tonights dinner is raw veggies with ranch , corn on the cob a skewer of grilled veggies and a turkey burger on whole wheat bun provolone cheese lettuce onion and dijoin mustard!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 14, 2011)

sunni said:


> View attachment 1735937
> 
> alrighty tonights dinner is raw veggies with ranch , corn on the cob a skewer of grilled veggies and a turkey burger on whole wheat bun provolone cheese lettuce onion and dijoin mustard!


That sounds awesome. But, we eat with our eyes first. Better pics, damnit!


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> That sounds awesome. But, we eat with our eyes first. Better pics, damnit!


ahh yeah i didnt have the light on my apologies!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 16, 2011)

Grilled up some wings tonight. It's been awhile. They turned out awesome. Got a few left for later on tonight.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 30, 2011)

First off I vote this the best thread in the whole forum hands down. I love to cook and eat good food! Will def be checkin back in around here.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> First off I vote this the best thread in the whole forum hands down. I love to cook and eat good food! Will def be checkin back in around here.


Glad you like it! Would love to see more folks post pics of what they're cooking.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 31, 2011)

def next time i whip up something other than ramen noodles or cereal i will snap some pics and post them. Wish i had more time to cook 3 meals a day, not sure how people do it.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 3, 2011)

ill get some more pics up soon...


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry for the lack of photos ive been eating like crap lately, college diet plan woot woot


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

Yummy chocolate cake! I like ice cream more but what the hell. Its from my work, can't wait till I get my money right, fuck work!


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Yummy chocolate cake! I like ice cream more but what the hell. Its from my work, can't wait till I get my money right, fuck work!
> View attachment 1768905


where do you work..looks good mint leaves are unnecessary though


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya it was tasty. The flavor reminded me of jell-o chocolate pudding tho. I like the pudding but for $10 a slice it should taste darker chocolate imo. Due to privacy issues I dont wanna say the name of the place but it aint nothing special thats for sure. Only gonna work 1 day a week so I can go back to school and work in the computer lab. I have worked in quite a few restaurants though some far better than others and consider myself a great cook.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Ya it was tasty. The flavor reminded me of jell-o chocolate pudding tho. I like the pudding but for $10 a slice it should taste darker chocolate imo. Due to privacy issues I dont wanna say the name of the place but it aint nothing special thats for sure. Only gonna work 1 day a week so I can go back to school and work in the computer lab. I have worked in quite a few restaurants though some far better than others and consider myself a great cook.


ahh understandable, yeah i just dont get the mint leaves....i consider myself a chef of sorts aswell.. i enjoy cooking and baking..ive learned from good people!


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish i knew how to do more baking, kinda lacking in that area. I like mint leaves but not on chocolate cake. I say skip the whip cream and mint leaf and give me some damn ice cream!


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> I wish i knew how to do more baking, kinda lacking in that area. I like mint leaves but not on chocolate cake. I say skip the whip cream and mint leaf and give me some damn ice cream!



haha for sure at my moms resturant that have icecream that tastes like thoes lindor chocolates NOM NOM NOM i can give you a few recipes for baking and they have have pot in them or not


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

sunni said:


> haha for sure at my moms resturant that have icecream that tastes like thoes lindor chocolates NOM NOM NOM i can give you a few recipes for baking and they have have pot in them or not


 Awesome! I would love some good recipes! I thought about moving to your country since I was an aspiring online poker player, sigh. If I had more money I would already be over there since I only live in Michigan. 
Maybe someday I will open a restaurant. You work at your moms restaurant? 

P.S. mail me some of that ice cream for Christmas please, lol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Awesome! I would love some good recipes! I thought about moving to your country since I was an aspiring online poker player, sigh. If I had more money I would already be over there since I only live in Michigan.
> Maybe someday I will open a restaurant. You work at your moms restaurant?
> 
> P.S. mail me some of that ice cream for Christmas please, lol.


no wai!! i live right next to the border of mich...and i work for roadside assistance going to college for hairstyling but my mom is a profressional baker and her wife (who is also mom) is a headchef at a resturant and i help out with weeddings and used to be dishwasher there so they both showed me the ropes!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 3, 2011)

Less talkin', more postin' pics of food.

Kidding! I made some good wings at a house party earlier on today that turned out great. I think I'm gonna do some Jamaican Jerk wings this weekend. It's a long list of ingredients and is work intensive, so I don't do them often. But they're worth it. I'll take pics during the process and list the ingredients. I just took parts of several recipes I found online and combined them and tweaked them a little bit.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

sunni said:


> no wai!! i live right next to the border of mich...and i work for roadside assistance going to college for hairstyling but my mom is a profressional baker and her wife (who is also mom) is a headchef at a resturant and i help out with weeddings and used to be dishwasher there so they both showed me the ropes!


Sweet! come on over and we will chief down then chef up some good eats!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 3, 2011)

Beef sausage??? That can't be good....lol.....It all looks fantastic though....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 3, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> ill get some more pics up soon...


I'm holding you to it. Plan ahead, damnit. I wanna see some food. Preferably stuff that I can cook myself.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Less talkin', more postin' pics of food.
> 
> Kidding! I made some good wings at a house party earlier on today that turned out great. I think I'm gonna do some Jamaican Jerk wings this weekend. It's a long list of ingredients and is work intensive, so I don't do them often. But they're worth it. I'll take pics during the process and list the ingredients. I just took parts of several recipes I found online and combined them and tweaked them a little bit.


Awesome me love some good jerk! I have really been digging the intense spicy foods lately.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 3, 2011)

sunni said:


> sorry for the lack of photos ive been eating like crap lately, college diet plan woot woot


Hah, no worries. Maybe post pics of what a college diet plan looks like. But ya gotta break out the grill every now and then. Cheers.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 5, 2011)

I made the Jamaican Jerk wings this morning. Planned on grilling them up this evening. But I just got a late invite to a friends house, so I'll take them with me and grill them at his place. Probably won't get pics of the grilled/finished product then. It looks like grilled wings, no big deal.

The ingredients: brown onion, scallions, fresh garlic, dry thyme, salt, ground allspice, fresh grated nutmeg, cinnamon, pickled jalapeno pepper, ground pepper, hot sauce, soy sauce, vegetable oil, dark brown sugar and dark rum.

Chop up what needs to be chopped, combine ingredients, then blend. Pour over chicken and let marinade for several hours or overnight.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 5, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> I made the Jamaican Jerk wings this morning. Planned on grilling them up this evening. But I just got a late invite to a friends house, so I'll take them with me and grill them at his place. Probably won't get pics of the grilled/finished product then. It looks like grilled wings, no big deal.
> 
> The ingredients: brown onion, scallions, fresh garlic, dry thyme, salt, ground allspice, fresh grated nutmeg, cinnamon, pickled jalapeno pepper, ground pepper, hot sauce, soy sauce, vegetable oil, dark brown sugar and dark rum.
> 
> Chop up what needs to be chopped, combine ingredients, then blend. Pour over chicken and let marinade for several hours or overnight.


Sounds awesome will be trying this out soon!
Here is what moms made for dinner today. Dinner consist of BBQ country ribs some lightly cooked potatoes and a nice salad. 


And here is my outdoor garden bounty from today. Wax beans, Roma tomatoes, Okra, Cucumber, Green pepper, Thai chilli's and Jalapeno's.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 5, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Sounds awesome will be trying this out soon!
> Here is what moms made for dinner today. Dinner consist of BBQ country ribs some lightly cooked potatoes and a nice salad.
> View attachment 1771494
> 
> ...


Thanks Phillip! That's a tasty looking plate of food. Nice garden veggies. I love fried okra. It's been a long time since I've had some. Goes good with fried catfish. Cheers.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds good to me Pablo, send some up of that Jamaican Jerk Chicken to the bay! 
I went to a bbq on Sunday, and I didn't bring my camera, nor did I even think about taking pics of what I grilled, but I kid you not it was one of the best steaks I've ever grilled. I marinated it in Kinders original bbq marinate and it's making my mouth water thinking about it, ha. 
I'm gonna give that Jamaican Jerk wings recipe a shot sometime this week I'm thinking. 
Good man


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 7, 2011)

KingIV20 said:


> Sounds good to me Pablo, send some up of that Jamaican Jerk Chicken to the bay!
> I went to a bbq on Sunday, and I didn't bring my camera, nor did I even think about taking pics of what I grilled, but I kid you not it was one of the best steaks I've ever grilled. I marinated it in Kinders original bbq marinate and it's making my mouth water thinking about it, ha.
> I'm gonna give that Jamaican Jerk wings recipe a shot sometime this week I'm thinking.
> Good man


Good to hear about that steak King. It's a beautiful thing when it turns out perfectly. If you're serious about trying the jerk recipe, let me know. I'll give you the specific recipe with amounts, etc. Cheers.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 8, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good to hear about that steak King. It's a beautiful thing when it turns out perfectly. If you're serious about trying the jerk recipe, let me know. I'll give you the specific recipe with amounts, etc. Cheers.


Thanks Pablo, and yes I am absolutely serious, and I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm finding more and more that I'm lacking in the recipe department and am trying to broaden my horizon. If you could PM it to me that'd be swell.
Thank you sir!


----------



## hempstead (Sep 8, 2011)

No PMs with recipes. Share with us all please. heh


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2011)

I started posting this yesterday - and then the power went out. The Jamaican Jerk recipe:

1 onion - chopped
2/3 cup scallions (green onions) - chopped
2 garlic cloves - chopped
1/2 teaspoon dry thyme
1.5 teaspoon salt
1.5 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon fresh grated nutmeg (I've tried pre-ground nutmeg before, and it's not as good as fresh)
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup pickled jalapeno peppers (those things that go on top of nachos) Use more or less, depending on your tolerance for heat.
1 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
6 drops of hot sauce. I use tabasco, usually a bit more than 6 drops.
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/4 cup vegetable oil
small handful of dark brown sugar
a couple splashes of dark rum

Combine/mix everything into a bowl. Then process/blend it. My processor is small, so I do it in 2 batches.

Pour over wings and refrigerate overnight. Cook/grill wings the way you prefer.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 9, 2011)

I appreciate your dedication Pabs - your contribution will not go unnoticed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2011)

With the power out last night, I figured I'd grill up the last of my frozen shrimp and salmon patty. Didn't want them to go bad. I put a carton of eggs in the freezer to keep them from going bad, but left them in there all night. I put them back in the fridge this morning. Not sure if you can freeze, then defrost raw eggs and still have them be good.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2011)

KingIV20 said:


> I appreciate your dedication Pabs - your contribution will not go unnoticed.


Hey King, Thanks! If you tackle the jerk recipe, let us know how it goes.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 9, 2011)

Will do, and haha I'm not sure about freezing eggs and defrosting them....it could go either way I suppose...


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 10, 2011)

Tonight's dinner courtesy of my brother, thanks bud!
Homemade pizza with hand cut pepperoni & Italian seasoned chicken pieces!
Plus fresh green pepper, onion, and tomato from the garden. 
Also cooked up some Bird's Eye Chilli's from the garden. 100,000 on the Scoville scale is just a wee bit too hot, had to cool them down some.
Plus fresh canned Jalapenos from the neighbor. 
Yummy


edit: and some Pepsi on the rocks.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 10, 2011)

I spent the morning and midday biking and running with my nephew for training. I got home and fixed me a four egg omelet with bacon, roasted green chili and onions from my garden and cheddar cheese. _¡Muy delicioso!_


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 10, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I spent the morning and midday biking and running with my nephew for training. I got home and fixed me a four egg omelet with bacon, roasted green chili and onions from my garden and cheddar cheese. _¡Muy delicioso!_


Pics, or it didn't happen. (kidding), that sounds delicious.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 11, 2011)

Dinner today

couple of steaks and shrimp on the grill. Shrimp was marinated in sun dried tomato vinaigrette went good with the pasta. Pasta included broccoli, mushrooms, zucchini, red peppers, Hungarian yellow pepper, green onions, olive oil, garlic, hint of lemon juice and some tomatoes to finish it off. Topped with asiago cheese over angel hair. The cheese cake was from a frozen variety one and was sub par especially compared to the good ole choc ice cream.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 11, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> View attachment 1781587View attachment 1781588
> Dinner today
> 
> couple of steaks and shrimp on the grill. Shrimp was marinated in sun dried tomato vinaigrette went good with the pasta. Pasta included broccoli, mushrooms, zucchini, red peppers, Hungarian yellow pepper, green onions, olive oil, garlic, hint of lemon juice and some tomatoes to finish it off. Topped with asiago cheese over angel hair. The cheese cake was from a frozen variety one and was sub par especially compared to the good ole choc ice cream.


Wow. That looks awesome. I just ate, but looking at this makes me hungry. I want that pasta. You make this Phillip? I had some strawberry cheese cake from the Cheesecake Factory on Labor Day. Pretty good, but I'm not much of a dessert person.

I just had some lonely chicken thighs on the grill. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 11, 2011)

ya'll are making me hungry.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 12, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow. That looks awesome. I just ate, but looking at this makes me hungry. I want that pasta. You make this Phillip? I had some strawberry cheese cake from the Cheesecake Factory on Labor Day. Pretty good, but I'm not much of a dessert person.
> 
> I just had some lonely chicken thighs on the grill. Thanks for posting.


Ya I made that stuff at moms house for Sunday dinner. I love pasta!


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 12, 2011)

Dinner tonight

Chop Chop ( green pepper, roma tomato's, yellow onions, Birds eye chili, black olives, wax beans, garlic, and fresh basil)

 

Cut up chicken breast tossed in half drakes and half bread crumbs. Also blanched the beans before cutting up.
Now to cook

Start with oil, garlic, both peppers, and onions. Also used some dried parsley flakes and some black and white pepper. Cook for5-7mins over med or until onions start to turn translucent.



Put the olives and beans in with other veggies. Start to fry chicken in olive oil in seperate pan. Get pasta water going.


When veggies are hot add a little lemon juice or white wine if you like.



Fry chicken to golden brown. Add the tomato and basil to the veggies and turn to low or off. Drop the noodles in boiling water.



Mix together and enjoy.

This is just what I had around the house. If you have extra veggies and some protein I suggest a simple pasta dish. 

Cheers
Fry


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2011)

daam i havent checked this for a few days and now theres a ton of awesome food. nice stuff guys.

pablo, i got the camera, gonna cook some chicken and something else dont know yet. ill post it up later today.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2011)

chicken with bbq sauce cayenne pepper, sunflower oil, salt, lemon, honey and oregano.







broccoli, sweet peas, red onion, and garlic






potatoes with red onion, garlic, salt/pepper and other stuff dam im soo high i cant remember. 






ze chicken cooking





and finished






i forgot to get a plate shot. dam this is good bud. hahah


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2011)

i made butternut squash soup tnt , but theres something wrong with my blackberry wont upload photos


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 13, 2011)

sunni said:


> i made butternut squash soup tnt , but theres something wrong with my blackberry wont upload photos


possibly the operator?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2011)

I would say that makes me hungry but I made chili beans using fresh pintos from the garden. Yum. Also made some sourdough rolls to go with it.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2011)

sourdough is my favorite type of bread. its awesome when its freshly baked.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 14, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> sourdough is my favorite type of bread. its awesome when its freshly baked.


totally agree


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn Phillip, I'm going to your house for dinner. I only cook for myself, so I don't get too creative or use many ingredients. I should change that, but it's not very economical.

Floridasucks, nice! Those potatoes look tasty - nice bit of char on them. Looks like a quick, easy meal.

I'm so bored with my meals lately and I'm getting sick of chicken. Glad you guys are posting and giving me some inspiration and cooking tips.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks pabs, im gonna be doing some steak soon.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 16, 2011)

makin some orange steak today. pics later. 

but for now. this is dinner at my aunt's bday party last night... 
wine, burgers, sweet potato fries, caramelized onion, beans, tomato, avocado, and lettuce.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 17, 2011)

heres that orange steak... 

marinade was cayenne pepper, salt, oregano, and sunflower oil. oh and of course orange zest. i just grab the orange and run it over a cheese grater.






red onion, broccoli, salt, black pepper, lemon. 















i finish that off with this sauce to sweeten it up. 












and the finished product- added some of my homegrown basil to the steak, a little A1 sauce and im good...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome grub, Floridasucks. I remember you make a hell of a burger. Is that skirt or flank steak? Looks cooked to perfection. Got the Asian thing going on there.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks great Florida.


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

i don't cook much, i find it lonely
so i just made something simple and good. boring though, i still eat like a kid.
'OMG is that an onion? no....'


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 18, 2011)

i think its actually a bottom round steak. not the best for grilling, but still tasty. is it just me or are a bunch of pics missing? i only see 2.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 18, 2011)

metaltooths said:


> i don't cook much, i find it lonely
> so i just made something simple and good. boring though, i still eat like a kid.
> 'OMG is that an onion? no....'


Hah, I love tacos. It's been awhile since I've made them. Easy, tasty food. Nice.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 19, 2011)

metaltooths said:


> i don't cook much, i find it lonely
> so i just made something simple and good. boring though, i still eat like a kid.
> 'OMG is that an onion? no....'
> View attachment 1792257
> View attachment 1792258


Tacos def a fav but gotta have onions!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some tasty dishes everyone, havent posted in awhile, I made some mozarella stuffed chicken breasts wrapped in bacon last night, finally remembered to take pics


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight I'm making chili rojo and a pot of pintos with homemade tortillas or fry bread. I haven't decided yet. It's either going to be Burritos or Navajo Tacos. I'm also making Flan for dessert and a pitcher of homemade Sangria.

Well, I decided on tortillas and I made burritos. _Delicioso_.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Some tasty dishes everyone, havent posted in awhile, I made some mozarella stuffed chicken breasts wrapped in bacon last night, finally remembered to take pics


Those look tasty Bill. Another thing to do with chicken. How long did those take to grill? I'd be worried about the cheese oozing out before the chicken was fully cooked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Those look tasty Bill. Another thing to do with chicken. How long did those take to grill? I'd be worried about the cheese oozing out before the chicken was fully cooked.


yeah i lost alot of cheese, they took just under an hour


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 20, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Tonight I'm making chili rojo and a pot of pintos with homemade tortillas or fry bread. I haven't decided yet. It's either going to be Burritos or Navajo Tacos. I'm also making Flan for dessert and a pitcher of homemade Sangria.
> 
> Well, I decided on tortillas and I made burritos. _Delicioso_.


Looks sooooo good!!! me want!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks. It was delicious.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 21, 2011)

Some spicy chicken stir fry I made tonight. Included chicken, carrots, onions, garlic, bean spouts, chives, sweet chili sauce, and a splash of water served over a bed of minute rice. Quick, easy, spicy, yummy.

Left out the okra, it didn't seem right.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 21, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> View attachment 1798844View attachment 1798846
> 
> Some spicy chicken stir fry I made tonight. Included chicken, carrots, onions, garlic, bean spouts, chives, sweet chili sauce, and a splash of water served over a bed of minute rice. Quick, easy, spicy, yummy.
> 
> Left out the okra, it didn't seem right.


That sounds delicious. I made open face chili burgers tonight. I toast the buns then put the meat (grilled with garlic, salt, and pepper) on top and then red chili, cheese and onions. Then I melt the cheese in the oven and top with lettuce and tomatoes. voila! She is done!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 21, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Some spicy chicken stir fry I made tonight. Included chicken, carrots, onions, garlic, bean spouts, chives, sweet chili sauce, and a splash of water served over a bed of minute rice. Quick, easy, spicy, yummy.
> 
> Left out the okra, it didn't seem right.


Looks tasty. Cool plate.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 22, 2011)

Made use of our freshly roasted green chilis tonight. I peeled, de-seeded, and minced about ten pods then minced six cloves of garlic and heated a pot. I put in 1.5 lbs. of ground beef along with the garlic and green chili. Salt and pepper to taste. After cooking the concoction I wrapped it in a buttered flour tortilla and ate that shit up. This is an old sheep camp dish. It's delicious and filling.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll do dinner tonight guys....


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 1, 2011)

It's Navajo Fair time so we stock up on Kneel-Down-Bread. It's made from corn and it's delicious. 













It's only made during harvest time.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 1, 2011)

porterhouse and asparagus grilled on the bbq + some sweeet corn


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn, probably shouldn't look at this thread while hungry. What's the deal with that bread? Is it sweet? 

dam612, that steak dinner looks awesome. Bummed I have no steak in the house. Grilled asparagus gets a nice nutty flavor, I love it.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 1, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Damn, probably shouldn't look at this thread while hungry. What's the deal with that bread? Is it sweet?
> 
> dam612, that steak dinner looks awesome. Bummed I have no steak in the house. Grilled asparagus gets a nice nutty flavor, I love it.


i love it too but it makes my pee so smelly. steak was delish btw lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 2, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Damn, probably shouldn't look at this thread while hungry. What's the deal with that bread? Is it sweet?


It's actually closer to a tamale than bread. It's made from corn masa and you add kernels of corn and green chili. It's delicious. I can't really describe the flavor because it's unique. The reason it's called Knee-down-bread is because it's baked in outside adobe ovens or in a camp fire. The door to the oven is close to the ground so you have to kneel to put it in and take it out.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha Carne that's awesome! I want one of those adobe ovens


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2011)

Coffee Post Roast

I marinated a 5 lb. Chuck Roast in 1 cup of white Vinegar last night after cutting slits in the roast and stuffing sliced garlic and onions in them. I marinated the roast overnight. Today I drained off the vinegar and then seared the roast on all sides in oil. I then put the roast in a cast iron pot with cubed onions, potatoes, celery and baby carrots. I poured 2 cups of strong brewed coffee over the top and put it in the oven at 350º. I will roast for about 4 hours. Twenty minutes before I remove the roast, I will add salt and pepper to taste. 

I've done this before and it's delicious. 



KingIV20 said:


> Haha Carne that's awesome! I want one of those adobe ovens


They're not hard to build. It takes about two to three days.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds good Carne - you going to post pics of the finished product? I remember pot roast Sundays when I was a kid. I could never get enough.


----------



## jjotoole1 (Oct 6, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just thought I'd post some pics of my awesome dinner. Marinated chicken thighs, beef sausage, sliced red potato's w/salt, pepper, and thyme, and corn on the cob.
> 
> I'm a happy man.


Hi,
This is really very nice i like it and cooking is my favorite hobbies so that's great i can use it in my dinner. This is really very nice post thanks for sharing.
__________________
*Paper Bags Ireland *


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds good Carne - you going to post pics of the finished product? I remember pot roast Sundays when I was a kid. I could never get enough.


I would have but my nephew came over for dinner and it was torn to shreds before I could turn around. *LOL* He was hungry.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Oct 8, 2011)

Vinegar and coffee sounds funny but gonna have to try it out sometime. That tamale looking thing seems like something I would enjoy and the oven is awesome. The steak dish looks great and I want some of it right now.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I would have but my nephew came over for dinner and it was torn to shreds before I could turn around. *LOL* He was hungry.


What about our needs? Your nephew is interfering with this thread.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Umm,,,I'm going to bake some,,,Acorn Squash,,,with butter and brown sugar,,,and make real Chicken breast Nugget's with a "Fresh Hot Pepper",,,,Dip,,,and Frie's I Think "Deep fried",,,Oria" lol,,,Yum....


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2011)

im so hungry...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 10, 2011)

dam ive been offline for a while. this thread makes me soo hungry. 

i got my cam now so ill be posting some stuff soon. just gotta smoke after i eat so i can remember to take pics.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Oct 14, 2011)

More homemade pizza. The key is to precook the hand tossed crust on both sides before the toppings go on. Gotta love some fresh crispy crust pizza!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 14, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> View attachment 1836370View attachment 1836371
> 
> More homemade pizza. The key is to precook the hand tossed crust on both sides before the toppings go on. Gotta love some fresh crispy crust pizza!


Looks good Phillip. Got a recipe for that? The dough mix, cooking temp/time? Thanks!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2011)

I made some burritos for dinner. I use green chili, garlic, beef, salt and pepper. 







Those are New Mexico green chilis that we roasted. They still need to be de-seeded and peeled. For this amount of meat I use three cloves of garlic. 







Chili de-seeded and peeled. Garlic peeled. 







Garlic and chili is finely minced.







Use a non-stick pot (preheated to medium heat).







Crumble the meat as you put in hot pot. Cook meat for at least a minute before adding minced chili and garlic.







Chop up the meat as you cook it like you're making taco meat. Finely chopped. Salt and pepper to taste at this point. 







Warm up some tortillas and butter them lightly.







Add your meat mixture.







Roll it up and enjoy. _ ¡Delicioso!_


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 14, 2011)

SOorganic said:


> please tell me you cut the sausage After you cooked it.


 is it bad to cut befoer theyre cooked?


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Oct 14, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks good Phillip. Got a recipe for that? The dough mix, cooking temp/time? Thanks!


 For the crust I like the packet of powder that mixes with hot water. No need to over work the dough either. Just mix until workable and form into a ball let sit in the bowl on top of the stove while it preheats to 425. Cover the bowl with a hand towel will help the rising action also. After 10-20 minutes toss and stretch the dough and place on a greased pizza pan. I have a pizza pan that has lots of little holes in it that works great. You could sprinkle the greased cookie sheet with a little corn meal before laying the dough down for an extra touch. 

With the dough on the pan use your fingers and palm to push it out evenly just a little bigger than the pan. Fold over the outer edge to form a crust. I like to spice of the crust with things like garlic powder, cajun spice, or even just course salt depending on the type of pie. Now place it in the oven on the bottom rack. Times will vary depending on oven and exact pan used but start with 5 minutes and if it is cooked enough to flip it over easy then do so. Cook until it is just starting to brown up then take it out. Flip the dough back over so your crust is back on the top and slap some sauce on topping on it and back in on the bottom rack until the cheese is bubbling and the bottom of the crust is nice and crispy but not black. It is best to just stand watch in the later stages since thing tend to happen rather quickly. 

I suggest making all kinds of pizzas. Go crazy and use different toppings and substitute out the sauce for BBQ, Alfredo, or anything else really. Use no sauce make just a nice cheese and bacon pizza. Let it cool a little and spread with a thin layer of mayo, top with shredded lettuce and diced tomatoes for a BLT pizza. It is limitless and delicious. I think it might be time to shut up for a minute and let someone else speak. 

Going to eat left over pizza now! LMAO

Fry


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2011)

ive been slackin off heres some tarimisu (sp?) i madeView attachment 1838090


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Oct 15, 2011)

Gonna make some ribs real soon. I will def post the recipe and steps I take this time.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 16, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I made some burritos for dinner. I use green chili, garlic, beef, salt and pepper.
> Warm up some tortillas and butter them lightly.


Hey Carne, I've never heard of putting butter on the tortilla. Is that a regional thing, or what? That burrito looks awesome.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 16, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Gonna make some ribs real soon. I will def post the recipe and steps I take this time.


I'm guessing these are gonna be good . . . can't wait for the pics. Thanks for the pizza info!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 16, 2011)

sunni said:


> ive been slackin off heres some tarimisu (sp?) i madeView attachment 1838090


Wow, nice. I've only had that at a restaurant.


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2011)

its so easy
heres a cake i didView attachment 1842242
5 years old bday , superhero theme


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 17, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hey Carne, I've never heard of putting butter on the tortilla. Is that a regional thing, or what? That burrito looks awesome.


Yeah it helps keep the tortilla soft and pliant.


----------



## malignant (Oct 17, 2011)

any other vegetarians on this thread?


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2011)

malignant said:


> any other vegetarians on this thread?


 i was... not anymore


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a purist. Omnivore all the way.


----------



## malignant (Oct 17, 2011)

i just cant eat animals. we dont want to absorb that consciousness..


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 18, 2011)

malignant said:


> i just cant eat animals. we dont want to absorb that consciousness..


 We are all animal's,,,extra consciousness will just make you smarter,,,Good looking food guy's and girl's.,,,Mmmm,,,


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2011)

malignant said:


> i just cant eat animals. we dont want to absorb that consciousness..


 i have some recipies i can give you


----------



## malignant (Oct 18, 2011)

sunni said:


> i have some recipies i can give you


 cool! mostly eat ayurvedic, and south indian.. always love trying something different


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1846229View attachment 1846230
sunnis stirfry;
bok cho,carrots, baby corn, waterchestnuts, broccoli and chicken


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2011)

malignant said:


> i just cant eat animals. we dont want to absorb that consciousness..



Every day thousands of innocent plants are killed by vegetarians. Help end the violence.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1847875

bad qauilty photo but its roast beef, horseradish sauce caramelized onions on a sun dried tomato wrap


----------



## malignant (Oct 20, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Every day thousands of innocent plants are killed by vegetarians. Help end the violence.


 if i could live without eating, i would.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2011)

malignant said:


> if i could live without eating, i would.


Well, that's . . . odd. In any event, do you have pics of any meals you've prepared that you would like to share?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Every day thousands of innocent plants are killed by vegetarians. Help end the violence.


Right, get rid of the beings that steal our oxygen, and save the ones that give it to us. lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2011)

malignant said:


> if i could live without eating, i would.


 thats really odd i LOVE to cook sharing with friends and family, puttin some tlc in that shit


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Nov 4, 2011)

Got a BBQ sauce recipe off Google, and found all the items I had around the house that were on the list. Did not have everything they asked for, esp ketchup since it is gross. I also used a few things not in the picture including maple syrup and brown sugar and an assortment of spices.


Started by cooking down all the jalapenos and red tomatoes I had in in a little butter.



Got the beef stock out of the roast I had previously cook in the crock pot a few days before. Started to boil the stock and added the all of the other ingredients one by one just guessing at the amounts. Let it simmer until it coats a spoon nicely. More sugar will help it thicken if needed. Mine turned out rather spicy but it was good for my first time trying. 



Used the BBQ over toast topped with shredded beef roast. Enjoyed with the rest of the carrots and a tall glass of ice cold whole milk.


----------



## un named (Nov 5, 2011)

i would say that spaghetti bolognes is the most easyest thing you could cook but one of the best tasting meals that you could make if done right. for the two weeks that my dad was on holiday for its all i ate. i have learnt the more cheese the better. 
ingredients:
two pasta sauses (red wine) and (roasted garlic and onion)
quality mince meat.(900g) depending if you like more meat then sause.
1 beef oxo cube.
tin of diced tomates. 
italian herbs and mixed herbs. i just sprinkle it on dunno how much
and of course boil the spaghetti
AND THEN SERVE WITH CHHHEEEEESSSSEEE


p.s i would get a recipe from google but what i have used was nice.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 5, 2011)

your beef looks labia'ish... 



sunni said:


> View attachment 1847875
> 
> bad qauilty photo but its roast beef, horseradish sauce caramelized onions on a sun dried tomato wrap


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> your beef looks labia'ish...


lol


----------



## un named (Nov 9, 2011)

feast your eyes on a deep fried cheese burger!
View attachment 1880474


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> View attachment 1871397
> 
> Got a BBQ sauce recipe off Google, and found all the items I had around the house that were on the list. Did not have everything they asked for, esp ketchup since it is gross. I also used a few things not in the picture including maple syrup and brown sugar and an assortment of spices.
> View attachment 1871396
> ...


nice countertop


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 21, 2011)

My sister-in-law showed up at my house tonight and wanted two batches of arroz for a Thanksgiving lunch her office is having this week. I'll have pics and a recipe on here Tuesday night after I'm done. Oy vey! This on top of all the cooking we're doing for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is my recipe for Arroz or "Spanish rice": 



2 cups rice uncooked
1 28 oz can whole tomatoes blended
1 cup green and red bell pepper diced
1 cup yellow onion diced
3 cloves garlic finely minced
4 slices bacon chopped small
2 tsp salt
2 tsp paprika






Cook bacon on medium heat until fat liquifies and meat is slightly brown. 






Add bell pepper, onions and garlic. Cook until onions are translucent. Stir frequently to keep garlic from burning. Turn down heat if necessary. 











Add the rice and toast lightly. Stir frequently to keep rice from scorching





Add blended tomatoes and stir. Add salt and paprika. Thoroughly mix the ingredients together. Turn down the heat, cover the skillet and let simmer on low for 45 minutes. 











Stir constantly to prevent from scorching. Once rice is tender, remove from heat and place in serving dish. 






There ya go!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice rice dish Carne, thanks! I've never been good at making rice despite how easy it looks.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 24, 2011)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice rice dish Carne, thanks! I've never been good at making rice despite how easy it looks.


Rice can be finicky. I can't make a decent risotto to save my life.


----------



## april (Nov 26, 2011)

Choc chip mookies with a choc truffle center topped with a white choc chip


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 26, 2011)

april said:


> Choc chip mookies with a choc truffle center topped with a white choc chip


daaaaamn, girl. I'm coming to your house.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 4, 2012)

Weather's been awesome. But, just more of the same with some wings and potatoes this evening.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 22, 2012)

A grilled cheese sandwich always works for late night munchies. This one was just Tilamook cheddar, sauteed mushrooms and bell peppers. Pretty good combination.

But, I've gotta get rid of the winter gut, so now it's back to chicken and veggies. I've been eating out way too much lately. I prepped everything, went out to the balcony to start up the grill . . . and it was out of gas. Just chicken breasts and fresh veggies. It was just okay, as I didn't plan on cooking it in a skillet.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great now im hungry! lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 23, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> Great now im hungry! lol


Hah, I was too until 10 minutes ago. I just made another grilled sandwich: Whole wheat bread, red bell pepper and mushroom, thinly sliced chicken breast (from yesterday) and cheddar. This may have been the best grilled sandwich I've ever had. Probably not including a good Reuben, tho. Those are awesome.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 24, 2012)

Love me some toasties.. Chicken mayo Stilton and cranberry with a bit of arugula .. Put on after toasting of course


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Love me some toasties.. Chicken mayo Stilton and cranberry with a bit of arugula .. Put on after toasting of course


Wow, that sounds awesome. I might have to try that.

Tonights dinner: Ramen noodles! With red bell pepper, italian squash, mushrooms, broccoli and chicken breast. Not bad.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Tasty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odk2diaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done, I like the pictures. Its really nice.l


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Bill and odk2diaz! 

Well . . . so much for the diet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Havent had a frito pie in a long time!!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 24, 2013)

Breakfast for dinner again. Scrambled eggs with sharp cheddar. Pace picante sauce. English muffins with butter and red rasberry jam.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 2499412View attachment 2499413View attachment 2499414View attachment 2499415View attachment 2499416View attachment 2499417 the last ones photo sucks but i did make it, why dont i see you more often in RIU'S cooking without cannabis cafe?


----------



## oldesthippy (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499412View attachment 2499413View attachment 2499414View attachment 2499415View attachment 2499416View attachment 2499417 the last ones photo sucks but i did make it, why dont i see you more often in RIU'S cooking without cannabis cafe?


very nice you go girl


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499412View attachment 2499413View attachment 2499414View attachment 2499415View attachment 2499416View attachment 2499417 the last ones photo sucks but i did make it, why dont i see you more often in RIU'S cooking without cannabis cafe?


Hah, I didn't even notice that section existed. And I haven't been cooking anything postworthy lately. Nice grub ya got there. I could probably finish that cupcake in 1 bite. 2 at the most. Looks tasty.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2013)

Tried to make a patty melt tonight. I didn't like it. Not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

sometimes theres nothing wrong technically with what you do but my guess would be the type of bread, and just general taste buds.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Sunni, you're probably right. But, the bread was the best part. The flavor of the beef (80/20) was not pleasant. Not sure why. It was fresh. A little kosher salt and pepper. Tilamook sharp cheddar. Seems like it should be such an easy thing to make.


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

honestly it seems , too ...simple i know simplicity is best , but in this form possibly not??


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 28, 2014)

pabloesqobar said:


> Rosemary, not thyme on the potato's. Not sure what I was thinking. Anyone else got pics of their dinner? Recipes?


that looks incredible. A true man's meal, corn AND potatoes..

I put mint, basil and oregano on mine. Very tasty with souvlaki that I make from pork tenderloin. Thyme and oregano go well together also for vegetables and seafood.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that looks incredible. A true man's meal, corn AND potatoes..
> 
> I put mint, basil and oregano on mine. Very tasty with souvlaki that I make from pork tenderloin. Thyme and oregano go well together also for vegetables and seafood.


Sounds tasty, @roseypeach. Way to resurrect a long, dead thread  I started that thread before there existed the current non cannabis cooking thread here: http://rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/

Tons of good food being posted on that thread now, and I lurk there and occasionally post there. Cheers!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 13, 2014)

Gotta love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 18, 2015)

I got pancake )


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 18, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds tasty, @roseypeach. Way to resurrect a long, dead thread  I started that thread before there existed the current non cannabis cooking thread here: http://rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/
> 
> Tons of good food being posted on that thread now, and I lurk there and occasionally post there. Cheers!


I'm good at that..Lol

Sorry I just got this, it must have scrolled off my alerts.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

Kraft american cheese is disgusting.

I can't believe you eat that paby baby..


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Kraft american cheese is disgusting.
> 
> I can't believe you eat that paby baby..


Wow, yeah you got me. Ultimate burn there. Seriously, well done.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

I'm just stating a fact. I don't understand why you're feeling so competitive.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Can't relate to the Olde English, tho. I love beer, but after homebrewing for 10+ years, no way could I drink that.


This demonstrates that you do after all understand quality. Why such low standards with processed cheese?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 4, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## abe supercro (May 5, 2016)

Good Afternoon Paby 



pabloesqobar said:


> Most everything I know... I learned from other folks. I'd like to keep learning.


And you will danielson. keep an open mind, love in your heart.


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> It is, however that form may appear, and from whomever wishes to post their "art". You, however, appear to be looking for the "I'm a big mouth that likes to criticize other people" thread. This is not that thread.


Wow, just over 6 years ago! good food for thought. see ya around paby, keep being gracious and kind, like you do.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

Since you decided to troll my thread today, I'll take that as an invite to express my thoughts about you here.

Apparently I live inside of your asshole. I'm camped out in the back of your head and you can't stop thinking about me, every day and every night, you think about me my sweet little pabby. This is obvious from your obsessive actions. 

Are you a veteran? 

Do you suffer from PTSD? 

Just trying to better understand your mental illness.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

OK I see you're all tuckered out trolling me in my threads today. I'll leave you with your quote of the day, which frankly I find disturbing. You need to know that's a messed up thing to suggest and being a percentage black, I'll beat your ass to a pulp the next time I'm anywhere near your neighborhood bar, which you've conveniently already identified for me.



pabloesqobar said:


> black people only eat fried chicken and watermelon


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Post away. Thanks for stopping by.


another day in paradise. thanks for being so welcoming.

You lawyers go way back, I get it. my ignore button is _*useless*_ when i'm around cheap and easy grub, cooking for one. eventually i'll find a recipe but i'm a picky eater.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Buddy you really need to focus your efforts more constructively. I did not break our deal, I only referenced our situation. I thought it was relevant to my conversation with someone else. Again, I'm only replying to you because you quoted me. Reconsider wasting your time elsewhere, we had an understanding. You stick to it, as I intend to. I took responsibility and made myself clear to @curious2garden and @cannabineer.

I'm sorry I brought your name up, i didn't know you demanded a complete gag order, but I should have known better considering your legal profession, ego and such.

I've been meaning to contact a mod about having some of these posts here deleted, that's all I can offer besides what I've already said today, after adjusting my error. If I don't hear from you again, at some point in the near future I'll proceed with just that.



pabloesqobar said:


> Deal is off Abe. I'll pick apart your attempt to rewrite history later.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ........snip........ I took responsibility and made myself clear to @curious2garden and @cannabineer.
> 
> I'm sorry I brought your name up, i didn't know you demanded a complete gag order, but I should have known better considering your legal profession, ego and such.
> 
> I've been meaning to contact a mod about having some of these posts here deleted, that's all I can offer besides what I've already said today, after adjusting my error. If I don't hear from you again, at some point in the near future I'll proceed with just that.


I think you missed my comments in the other thread. Allow me to repost here:


abe supercro said:


> Enjoyed Encino Man and Biodome.
> 
> I've met pauly and and then he went to hang with sam kinison, who I then observed motor boat some lady's boobies at the club that night. maybe it was a dream, but im pretty damn sure that DID happen, *unlike the faux holocaust*.





abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.





curious2garden said:


> I guess this means you went back on your word to @pabloesqobar about the truce huh. Well that didn't last long.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

@curious2garden 
I replied to canna in more detail, but this is what I responded to you with essentially, after you accused me for going back on my word.



abe supercro said:


> I don't intend on being passive aggressive, or calling him out further, 'for the record' .


I won't type the guy's name again even. Like I said, I'll have this thread cleaned up too, as long as he doesn't start in on me again. That's about all I can offer, I think that should be reasonably sufficient, unless some are set on arguing like this place is a courtroom which it is not. I'm out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @curious2garden
> I replied to canna in more detail, but this is what I responded to you with essentially, after you accused me for going back on my word.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah see that's my problem, revisionist history. I think it should ALL be left up so people can decide for themselves. What's there to hide?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah see that's my problem, revisionist history. I think it should ALL be left up so people can decide for themselves. What's there to hide?


I only suggested it because I thought he may appreciate it as a consideration. 

Did I hide from cannas questioning today? Not in the least. I put a lot of energy into my response which is more than most will ever do. You saw that, but no, my answers weren't 'perfection'. To which I again took responsibility for.

I hear what you are saying, I really do. From this moment on, I prefer to go forward, not backwards. If I can't be offered that from your friend, I will be disappointed.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Your drunk fuck of a friend has gone out of his way to troll me two days in a row. Every day he initiates trolling me, I'll log that shit right here.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 6, 2016)

I know it's an old thread but felt I should share the wealth

Egg, sausage (Scottish square/Lorne), bacon, black pudding, fried mushroom and tomatoes, and baked beans. Perfect munchies for Saturday morning wake and bake


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 6, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> I know it's an old thread but felt I should share the wealth
> 
> Egg, sausage (Scottish square/Lorne), bacon, black pudding, fried mushroom and tomatoes, and baked beans. Perfect munchies for Saturday morning wake and bake


Damn, that looks good. I'm hungry.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 17, 2016)

Art


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2016)

i had dinner with chew-bacon, and his cousin, chew-burga


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 26, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had dinner with chew-bacon, and his cousin, chew-burga
> View attachment 3766155
> View attachment 3766156


Hah, that's awesome. Do you make any other Star Wars characters?


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 27, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had dinner with chew-bacon, and his cousin, chew-burga
> View attachment 3766155
> View attachment 3766156


 Haha those are terrifying, would be scared they ate me


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 2, 2016)

Mooo. Just a bit of protein this evening.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)

Leftover undercooked tots from my local joint. They turned into decent hash brown breakfast, for dinner.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

Pork belly tacos with cotija and mayocoba beans cooked in the pork belly's left over cooking liquor. @Gary Goodson care for a taco?


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 27, 2019)

Just one taco @curious2garden ?!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Just one taco @curious2garden ?!


Yes and it was a delicious one too.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Not dinner


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4401085
> 
> Not dinner


Yum.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

Breakfast was roasted dill salmon.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

Yellow curry and satay


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 2, 2020)

Marinated , grilled skirt steak, steamed asparagus and homebrewed British Pale Ale.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn I never saw this thread


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Marinated , grilled skirt steak, steamed asparagus and homebrewed British Pale Ale.
> View attachment 4702230


Saw your other thread......made some mussels in garlic butter and white wine the other night. No pic but man they were good.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Marinated , grilled skirt steak, steamed asparagus and homebrewed British Pale Ale.
> View attachment 4702230


That looks almost perfect! Home brewed you say, nice.


----------

